# St Barts IVFers: Part 51



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hey stephy and matt and thanx for the welcome fingers crossed for ya.

hi jesse4ever and thanx, fingers crossed we do and for you 2


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay new home to post our BFP THIS MONTH AND NEXT


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i love a new home      xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess thats great that you letter is gone hope youhere soon   

Stephy thanks hon, its a shame that they do the scans during the morning


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i no we could of met up for lunch or a cuppa   

we will all def have to meet at some point it would b great xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am well looking forward to starting


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie were are you my love are you ok


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bookmarking   

Hope you are all okay ladies - may be back onto post later as just going to have lie down - headache time!!!!! Bloody meds.

Hi to Lorna & Miley - Welcome ladies!! Am sure you will find lots of support (and laughs - courteousy of Kitten); good luck with your tx.

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to Lorna and Miley. Got my call and I am all good to go!  Start my tablets tomorrow to start building up my womb and back for a scan next Wednesday at 9am. See how things are then, and hopefully not long after that it will be ET! yay! If things arent where they should be on Wednesday I am back again on Friday. Then ET will be few days after my womb is above 8mm! woop!

So bloody excited now, but trying not to get my hopes up too much and try go with the flow but its hard! 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi ya lisa16 thanks for the welcome.

Hi also to star888 thanks.

fingers crossed for all of you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

What stage are you at Miley hun and where you from? x


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi star im doing buserlin injections and have scan tues of nx wk, im from essex, where are you from?
hope your scan ok, are you ivf? we are icsi


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Miley - I am from Leigh on Sea  We had ICSI last time and sadly ended in MMC.  We have 2 frozen embies that we are having transferred on FET this time, so fingers crossed this time works for us.

I am in again next wednesday, early again zzzzzzzzzzz! But at least ill get back to work by 11ish to stop my boss moaning!


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Yay to our new home  Thought i'd already posted that and book marked but apparently not.

Hello *Miley *  - i'm an icsi girl too. Glad you've found our thread - it's a wealth of knowledge, a good place to moan, cry, ask q's and have a laugh (yes, thanks to kitten ).

How's everyone else doing?

*Lisa(Jesse)* - that's great about the letter. Good that you're GP is behind you and hopefully Ms Tozer will help too. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

*Cassie* - where are you lovely lady? Its been a few days now which is not like you. Hope everything is okay 

*Tattie* - thanks for my follie dance. Fingers crossed i'll get a few at least - enough to make a couple of decent embies to put back and i'll be happy  I'll be there for my scan at 10:50 so will probably miss you. Really hope tomorrow goes well for you hun and you get lots of good quality eggs and then embies. I'll keep everything crossed for you and send loads of        

*Kitten* - 7 days and counting 

*Star *- great news! Glad you're on your way and will be at ET before you know it. 

*Stephy* - how are you hun? the 7th will be here in no time, in fact, its less than a month now ...

*Sweetie *- the pain you're experiencing sounds pretty horrible. Make sure you take it easy now, and maybe stay clear of spicy food until you're feeling a bit more yourself again. 

*Lisa16* - hope you're feeling better chickadee. Bloody meds 

*Mandy *- any news on ovulation??

Lorny - yep Gonal F sounds right. I'm on menopur. Have you been having any side effects - tiredness, headaches, emotional outbursts, forgetfulness We each seem to have varying degrees on here. I seem to have had them all during this tx at one point or another but today has been a good day 

Jingle, Laura, Twang, Jools and anyone I missed - hope you're all well  

AFM - i'll catch up again on me tomorrow after i've had my scan. Nothing much else to tell you at the mo.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i am so pleased ur good to go  

good luck tomorrow GG

miley where in essex as we are all in essex #
lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jesse/GG - really nice to hear when people say how pleased they are when you get going again, as DH doesnt really get that excited about it all, i guess after last time it will be very hard for him. 

Come on ladies we CAN do this! 2010 has brought nothing but rubbish so far, lets change it all around now and finish with a good year!


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry jesse (lisa) were in benfleet

dawnx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi gregorys girl, yes it has been nice reading everyones comments and to know im not going mad with these headaches, tiredness and memory loss and not to mention mood swings lolx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i think what it is with men they are helpless, there is nothing they can do to help u. as when we do thing sits like we are doing something. fingers crossed this is it with you and no more fresh cycles willl be needed.

miley i am in barking


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

*Star* - I know what you mean, but I bet your dh thinks more about it than he maybe says. Mine doesn't say too much and then when i'm a bit blue he will tell me exactly how i'm feeling, including all the twisted anxieties going on in my head and its partly because he knows me so well but also because he feels some of these things too. Lisa is right though, they do feel helpless too. DH told me yesterday that he's looking forward to next week when he can finally do something - feel like he's contributing. He understands though that I get a lot of support and help from you lot on here too. Lets face it watching their other halves having to inject themselves probably isn't an exciting prospect - it will come i'm sure of it. And in the meantime, we are more than happy to cheer each other on.

Oh and yes, i'm with you - let the second half of 2010 be brimming with bfp  

        ​
*Miley* - oh yeah the mood swings - one minute  next minute  and then some  - yup had them all. Really hope your tx goes well. When did you say you've got scans / ec ??


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

gregorys girl ive got scan on tues 17th havent got ec date yet hope to get that on tues if all going well, fingers crossed


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Welcome to Lorna and Miley as you'll get to see we're all nutters really!    

It sounds like there is a few of you raring and already on the go I'm so pleased for you all.  

Well I have still got loads of PMA although had a wobble a couple of days ago!  I've not tested yet and wont till OTD!  

Tatti I took a pint of water over an hour between 3 and 4 hours before EC it'll help you to keep hydrated and should keep your blood pressure near to normalbut don't forget you can't have anything from 2 hours before EC. Good luck with that.   

Hi and  to Kitten, Lisa (Jesse), Lisa16, sweetie, gg, Lins, Kirsty, Claire, Star, Jools, Stephy, Mandy, Suziaandanyone else I may have missed.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lorny* - Welcome to Barts! It's great to meet you. I really hope your first ICSI is the only one you need.

*Gregorys Girl* - *hugs* I know it must be hard to see other people falling pregnant :-( Just to answer your question: With a natural FET cycle, you wait until you ovulate naturally and then the embies are transferred at the correct day afterwards (eg. our embies were frozen on Day 3, so they will defrost and transer them 3 days after I ovulate). This way, all my natural hormones are switched on. We're hoping this will do the trick and we'll get a sticky one this time!!

*star888* - Glad the scan went well. That'll probably be small follicles. They're there all the time, even when you're down-regging. I always had lots of small follicles at my scans. Now on a natural cycle, I have lots of small follciles on both ovaries, and just one big follicle measuring 24mm. This is the one which will release.

*Tatti* - I think I was in with the nurse at 10.50am. So we probably just missed each other! Glad the trigger went okay. Good luck for ec.

*sweetielol* - Sorry you've been in so much pain. I hope it eases soon for you.

*miley* - Don't worry, bleeding is normal. They want your lining to be thin at the baseline scan, then the next lots of drugs will thicken it up again!

*jesse4ever* - I really hope they let you have another go. You really deserve it.

*AFM:* Still waiting for that positive test! I feel really bloated so I'm sure ovulation is about to happen. I'm testing every 12 hours to make sure I don't miss it. Hopefully it'll come up tonight or tomorrow morning. Will keep you updated.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Girls, just a quick one from me, as it's getting late and I have to get up pretty early tomorrow.
*Kitten* - so sorry I forgot you this morning, here's a little hello dance just for you             

*Stephy* - I totally agree with your statement "everything we face makes us stronger". Me and DH have become a lot stronger over the course of this journey, so something great has come out of it already 

*Lisa* - Hope your rash goes down soon, bit weird  Great news about your letter on its way to pct. Fingers crossed for you 

*GG* - Yes, will probably miss you tom as will be in the middle of EC when you arrive. Best of luck for your scan. Thanks for follie dance 

*Sweetie* - your reflux issues sound horrible, wishing you well very soon 

*Star* - Don't you just hate the miserable doctors, they could at least smile to make us feel a little better. Did your nurse have a South African accent?? if its the same one, she is lovely. Great news your good to go, hopefully it will go really quickly for you now  PS, I had the doctor with the mustarsh the other day, he kept pulling dissappointed faces and noises when measuring each of my follies - not v helpful 

*Mandy* - shame we missed each other, here's a little OV dance for you      
*Miley- *welcome Miley, really hope your jabs go ok and you get a great result on your baseline scan 

*Cassie - *well done for not testing yet, I hope I'm like you. Glad your still feeling good 

Hi Lisa16, Lins, Claire, Jools, Twang, Jingle, Laura, Lorny and all other lovely Barts ladies 

AFM I'm all set for my EC tomorrow, back packed, nail varnish off. Not really thinking about it too much, just gonna get on with it. Thank you all for your lovely good luck messages, it means a lot to me. Me and DH are so excited to be this far, and can't wait to get on with the next stages.

Wishing you lots of   , hopefully I'll catch up with you tomorrow if I'm feeling ok.

Love Tatti...x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow tatti, be thinking of you x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening all thanks Tatti   

Cassie glad your ok , but don't disapear on us like that      get us all worried 

I have had my head in a book tonight


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Miley- Welcome!!!! I'm in Benfleet too!!!! I'm near Tarpots, we will have to meet if your up to it?  I'm waiting for my FU at the moment, but can't wait to get back on the ICSI bus.

Jesse (Lisa) - Thats fine hunni, Just let me know tomorrow, that way I can arrange my lunch time.  If you could bring the CD then that would be fantastic!

Cassie- Your so nearly there!!!! its almost thursday!!!

Stephy- I'm up there for FU on the 2nd, shame we aren't on the same day, could have gone for coffee

Kitten- You are our source of entertainment, we love you so don't ever change!!!

GG - Hope your follies are growing nicely for you, will be thinking of you

Lisa - Hope you feel better soon

Sweetie- that reflux sounds nasty! I hope your feeling better soon

Lorny - Welcome to the board, i'm pleased you joined us!  here abouts are you from? Where abouts in your treament are you?

Starr- It sounds like your talking about Alex, He is lovely once you get to know him, He settled a bet between me and DH about the thickness of my womb!! And was chuckleing to himself about it. 

Mandy - Your nearly at the pupo stage!!! Thats great!!!!

Jools - Hope work was ok for you, and they were understanding

Tatti - Hope EC goes well for you tomorrow!!!

Hugs to anyone else I have missed, too many to keep proper track of now.

AFM: I'm still feeling a little bit pants,   I am on my way up to bed now as i'm so so tired!!! Will catch up properly tomorrow.

Nite nite lovely ladies! 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Laura hon whats up


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi ladies

how is everyone just a quick message can't sleep
as in pain got an infected gnat bite on my leg can't put weight on it so walking is tricky!! Went to chemist he told me to go to doc as I needed antibotics so I
went told
to take anti histimine chemist was crossed told
me to draw round
swelling and go back tomorrow the pain is awful

oh well will try to sleep. 

Lindsey xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies   

i'm back again, always read your posts but never seem to get time to post   

I have 2 weeks until my holiday then when i get back i will give Barts a call to find out whats what and hopefully start the journey again, as i will be paying this time does anyone know what the waiting time is

Jesse4ever - hey hun how are you? see you beat me by 5 points in the quiz   

Miley - welcome to Barts hun, all the ladies here are lovely, i am in Dagenham 

Lins - hope your leg gets better soon, bl**** gnats!!!!

Laura - hope your ok xxx

Tatti - good luck for EC     

Manyd - hope you ovulate soon xx

got to dash 

a big hello to all i have missed (and i bet their are lots of you, sorry   )

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Tcardy I am a dagenham girl   

Lins hope swelling has gone hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tcardy,, there is no wait hun, you have ur appointment, because u aint had tx for a while u will need to do bloods again but then u shoud be able to start on cd21 of that cycle. seeing miss tozer normally a 1 to 2 week wait for an appointment, which is on a tuesday night. enjoy ur hols hun.

Laura i will email my number today.  hope u feel better hun, whats wrong??

Kitten, u was from dagenham 

lins hope ur leg goes down, my neice gets them like that, she has anti histomene and antibiotics wen she gets it, hopefully it gets no worse.

tatti, good luck today, hope u get lots of eggies.

who is having scans today

Mandy hope u got that + today. i am also doing silly tests to see when i ovulate and mine aint + yet so no idea how long my cycle will be. hope u get it soon and get them frosties back.

Cassie 1 day to go hun, hope its a nice BFP tomorrow, so pleased u have kept that PMA up, well done sweet.have a good lunch today 

GG hows u hunny  still tired

jinglebell, twang, jools, lisa16, star, miley, sezy, and who i have not mentione   

lisaxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I was , born harold wood hospital moved to barking as a baby then dagenham when I was 1 till I left home 2 weeks b4 my 16th   , I am afraid I would never go back


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten dont blame u, i still live in barking  and wished i didnt.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Just bookmarking.

Hope everyone is well.  Am still lurking!    

J x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - I've got a scan today on my way now. Tiredness coming and going but good night sleep last night finally. How's you?

Hi everyone else catch up later. Fingers crossed for ya Cassie and Tatti xc


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah Jess you poor thing    move up to my end its nice where abouts in barking hon I used to live in the flats by the a13 and also hung around there when I was 13


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

kitten - you still in Dagenham? where was you??

Jesse - wow didnt think it would be that quick, only thing is i am on the pill as period very irregular, should you have natural one? if you know what i mean, so i could have ivf this year OMG

Tracey 
xx


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well?? so much is going on here!!

hello to everyone, i do read daily, just not got a lot to add...

just wanted to pop in and say h as it has been quiet.

good luck to those that are on the 2ww and all the ladies havings scans.

hoping time flys for those who are waiting for treatment, the appointments take so bloody long aye 

love to all xox


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

so had my scan and it was really disheartening. PMA taken a nose dive. Only 3 follies growing (13,11,13) with 10 small ones. Feel really fed up; even though I was expecting a low amount, still gutted. Saw leona afterwards and ended up crying -she was great tho and told me it was about quality not quantity and it was still early days. I know it's not the end of the world and that compared to some I'm v lucky to have any at all, and that we might get more (but going by the sonographers face I doubt it), but I still feel like 5hit.  Need some of your PMA cassie!  So ladies can I have a follie dance or two please to help me on my way.

Hope everyone else is okay x. Big hugs as always xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

GG Have some of my PMA.                            

and a Follie dance.             

I hope  this helps. Have they upped your medication? They may well do if they haven't already.    

Ladies I'll explain my absence from here tomorrow when I let you all know the result.  

I know it sounds silly but i'm now nervous and excited all in one about doing the test!   

Love n  to you all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bet its a      go cassie go


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Tcardy no not there now hon   , I used to live darcy gardens near chequers then up to bain bridge near oxlo lane I think thats how it was spelt


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Kitten and all you others for the support.    

Well tonight they'll have to take me out of frankie and benny's in a barrell or the men in white coats may have to be called!       

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

bring me some on your way out love


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

The way I'm going at the mo there wont be any left for my family or anyone else! I'm so hungry today and have eaten plenty!    

I think weight watchers may have to help when this is all done!

L &  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

see you are pg    eating for 2 already


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten it could be for three!    

I'll have boobs down to my knee's if that's true!    

L &  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh easy kick ups


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

  

Kitten i'll be on later if i'm not too tired as at mo am very tired and will go for a lie down. speak later if not tomorrow. Take care and have a nice quick one at work.  

L &  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok hon rest up my lovely


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG dont worry hun, my first scan i have 3 follies an i was so down, i was already on max dose but went for a scan 2 days later and had 2 more, when it came to EC i had 8 eggs and 7 embies. so dont worry hun, early days, them 10 smalls will grow.       

Tcardy, yes u cn be doing ivf in september/october there is no waiting list, as long as bloods are ok no reason why not 

Kitten i am on TVE, dont plan spending the rest of my life here at all tho.

Cassie sweet, i am        its  abfp i have eveything crossed for you hun, i am excited and nervous for you. we are here no matter the result. rest up 

Kirsty nice having u here and soon u will have lots to add 

 to everyone else


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

I had my EC today, and we retrieved 11 lovely eggies. I'm so pleased, we had 8 good size ones on Friday so 3 more have grown nicely. Had a little trouble getting the canula in (which was v weird as my veins are extremely visible) but we got there in the end. The nurses are so lovely, they really care about you and make you feel well looked after. We had George do the procedure, who is the doctor that we originally saw back in January, so that was really nice. Was there until 3.30 (bit longer than expected) as I was feeling quite faint, it took a while for my blood pressure to come back to normal. But after some tea, biscuits and a little walk I was better and we headed home. We ended up going by train in the end, got a cab back to liverpool st, and I was totally fine. Lovely DH looking after me.

Just wanted to thank you all for you well wishes, and lets hope we get the good phone call tomorrow  

*Kitten* - Hello, I was born at Harold Wood as well. I was brought up in Romford before moving out here about 5 years ago

*Cassie - *good to hear from you, fingers crossed for you tomorrow  

*GG - *don't be disheartned by your scan today, you will be really suprised how much they grow over a day or two. Your 3 follies are a good size, and you've got plenty of potential growers there. Keep positive  

Hi Stephy, Lisa, Lins, Sweetie, Lisa16, Star, Claire, Jools, Twang, Mandy, Jingle, Laura, Lorny, Miley, Tcardy, Kirstyboo and all you other lovely Barts ladies 

Tatti.....x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti* - Glad ec went well. 11 eggies - that's fab! I really hope you get lots of lovely embies.

*Laura200012001* - Hope you're feeling better today. *hugs*

*Tcardy* - Hi. We are self-funded (for the most part) and have never had to wait too long between cycles. Our first cycle took ages to get started but that was because we had to go through counselling/tests etc which all took forever. But that's not the norm. Between each cycle we've only had to wait 2-3 weeks for a follow-up and then started again within a month or two, so I don't think you'll have to wait very long. Huge amounts of luck to you for another miracle xxx

*Gregorys Girl* - Sorry the scan wasn't better for you. Are they going to up your meds at all?

*Cassie 76* - I can't wait to find out your result!! I have everything crossed for you xxx

*AFM:* I am ovulating!! Woohoo! Tested at 6am this morning and the second line was there, but still fainter than the control. Tested again at 6pm and the lines were both the same. So LH surge is happening. I feel so bloated!! I think that follie must have been huge by now! I've emailed Barts but obviously won't hear anything till tomorrow. Now just need to wait and see what day et will be! My friend thinks they'll get me in Friday but I wonder if they'll do it Saturday now. Will let you know when I know! Feeling quite excited now!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Tatti on your eggies. Fingers crossed for ET now, when will that be?

Hi all, im gonna have a bath and chill out on couch tonight, had a headache all day and so tired now! zzzzz!!!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatti well done on 11 eggies, goodluck for the call tomorrow   somenice embies 

Mandy well done on getting that surge,  hope ET wil be in 3 days time 

Star when is ur ET hun

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Jesse (Lisa) - Not sure hun, got my scan next Wednesday and depending on how my lining is anytime after that, they didnt give me a date.

So fingers crossed my lining is good next week


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance Lisa(Jesse) / Tatti.  Just a bit anxious about it all really.

Cassie / Mandy - I'm already on maximum dosage so just carrying on with that.  Thanks for my PMA and follie dance Cassie.

Cassie - v. excited for you hun.  sounds pretty good and really hoping its good news     

Tatti - wow 11 eggs that's great news.   you get lots of lovely embies to choose from. 

Hi to everyone else    

DH just come in so going to get a    from him.  Will catch up later or tomorrow when i'll hopefully be a bit brighter. x


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

cassie  thanks for the welcome and fingers crossed for you hun

firebolt  thanks nice to be reassured.

tatti  thanks will do let u know tues re baseline scan. Fingers tightly crossed for you, welldone with follies.

laura  im near tarpots too!!!  ive got my baseline scan on tues and so nervous.

tcardy  hi hun thanks for the welcome

gregorys girl  kp your chin up im sure it will all be ok, got fingers tightly crossed for you
.
hope everyone ok today, tired and got headaches AGAIN today but hopefully worth it in the endxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Mandy on youtr surge! when will transfer be? x


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Miley and Laura!! I'm from Benfleet to!! Well I was until a year ago!! I lived near Rushbottom Lane!! small world!! xox


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

kirsty boo, what school did you go to and how old are you? im 37 and went to appleton, im nr zach wiltshire pub, small world


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

kirsty boo, sorry just seen your age on there soz


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

hey!! Yeah im 24 and I too went Appleton 

xox


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening All

Hope you are all well?

Tatti - Congrats on EC - let us know how you get on if you get a phone call tomorrow.x

Mandy - All systems go then!!! 

Cassie - Good luck for test tomorrow,   for BFP for you.xxx

Hi to all my other lovely ladies - hope you are okay, tiredness not too bad and    is present in abundance!!!

AFM: Felt lot better today. Had day's annual leave so slept in till 8 am - woke up slowly with a brew and then couple of hours up the gym whilst I still feel like going (before stimming starts and I bloat out to size of a house!!) - all of which really helped with my PMA and general relaxation. Housework and wood staining (don't ask!) have kept me occupied all afternoon so off to bed soon as haven't stopped all day - feel good though!!!

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - They will transfer embies back around 2-3 days after the surge. My friend thinks they'll go for Friday but I think they might go for Saturday. We'll find out tomorrow! Just got to hope the embies survive the thaw. Your current treatment cycle is very similar to how mine were when I was on medicated. Usually once I started the tablets to thicken the lining, I would have one lining check and then transfer! On the last cycle, I had to have 2 lining checks because the lining was too thin at the first, so they increased the tabs to 3 a day and I went back a few days later. So I don't think your transfer will be far away now!! I really really hope we both get lovely sticky ones this time xxx

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps just wanted to say  good luck to cassie my love

Tatti well done hon thats brilliant.

bit sleepy so reading book then bed.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Mandy I really hope so, so I could be pupo within just over a week! eeeeekkk!!!

I really hope yours all goes to plan!  Are you excited? xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Mandy - excited for you and your friend. Hope tomorrow brings good news for you both x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - I think you'll have transfer end of next week. Are you taking estrogen tablets for your lining? Usually they make your lining grow about 1mm a day. Once you get to over 8mm, that's it! You'll be good to go  

Thanks for asking, I am feeling excited now. I've not let myself get too into it this time because of everything that's happened. But now that it's so close, I can't help feeling a little bit excited!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

End of next week you think! Argh! Scared now! Really hope our embies survive the thaw, fingers crossed.

Hope all goes well for you Hun, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Cassie, thinking of you today am    you get your BFP hun     

Hi girls hope everyone is well, will try to catch up with personals later on   

Mel xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best cassie xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Cassie - good luck for this morning xxx

Mandy - woo hoo great that you have had your surge 

Tatti - great news 11 eggs, let us know when you get the phonecall    

Lisa16 - glad your feeling ok hun xxx

big hello to Jess4ever, Miley, sweetie, star88, GG, Kitten, Kirstyboo and anyone i have missed 

cant believe my 2nd post in 2 days woo, must be getting better   

have a good day 

Tracey xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Cassie    for your BFP 

Tcardy you ok my love you are getting better   

Mandy its very exciting hon    for you and your friend this time 

Hi Star good luck hon

Jess you still with us   

Hi Sweetie you ok hon 

GG Hi my lovely


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kitten     will definatley try and post alot more, just a bit awkward when at home as have Macie to run after 

what are you up to today?

xxx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning everyone!

Had my 2nd scan yesterday & have 6 follicles growing but am in so much pain   have got another scan 1st thing tomorrow morning & then EC on Monday. BF's got to put up with me moaning until then, lol!

Does the amount of follicles equal the number of eggs or does this vary?

Laura/Kirsty - I'm also from Benfleet, Miley's my sister.

Gregory's Girl - I think I've had every side effect going at one point or another, the 1st two weeks of Buserelin I had constant headaches, but that may have been to do with cutting out the caffeine, have been very teary the past few days though. Fingers crossed for your EC, as Leona rightly said it's definitely quality & not quantity. Have you got another scan tomorrow aswell?


-x-


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Morning all

Good luck today Cassie got everything crossed for you.

Mandy good news

GG hope you feel a bit brighter this morning it will allbe ok.

Tcarcy sweetielol tatti lisa and all big hugs.

For me think I might run out of burselin before Tuesday so will phone them this
morning to see if they can arrange a prescription at
my doctors.  One bottle I can't get anything out of got about a cm left
in it but it won't come out.

Went to doctors again yesterday got antibotics now as bite is infected in so much pain still struggling to walk


Love from
Lindsey xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

yep kitten still here for now. cant keep away lol

lins glad now have tx for ur bite, hope it heals fast,

lorney i had 12 follies and only got 5 eggs so it can vary but hopefully u will get 6 eggs. my other 2 cycles i had 9 follies, got 9 eggs. had 8 follies and got 8 eggs. every cycle is different. good luck tomorrow.

tcardy ur doing well  with posts

star i am sure ur embies will be fine, barts are good at doing that 

hello to veryone else   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

good luck today Cassie!! xox


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lorny hon I suffered a lot on the meds   

Lins Hope bit clears up   

Jess good good because we love you   

Kirsty hi hon


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey fab ladies    

cassie goodluck huni hope to hear ur great news     

hey everyone else hope ur all ok   

lorny wow ur sis is miley it must b nice to have that surport from ur family as u both know wot each other is goin throught (even tho no one wants to go throught this)   

xx  xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy hows you   

Cassie hon were are you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

cassie hope you're ok x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

wonder were she is probably so shell shocked she is still sitting on the loo


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Cassie hun, I hope you are ok   

I just got my call from Barts, out of the 11 eggs collected, 2 were too immature, and 5 fertilised.  So a good number I think. We're booked in for ET on Saturday, but should get a call Sat morning to confirm whether there are any suitable to go to blast.

Couple of questions:
If we go to blast, does that mean we can't freeze any?

What should I be doing now?  still warming belly, brazil nuts, pineapple juice? sorry can't seem to remember   

Hope you are all good today.......where is Cassie.....  

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

HI hon good number hon, pinaple juice , milk, water not sure about heat


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

jesse are we meetin for lunch today? Txt me and let me know. XxX


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lorny* - Sorry you're in so much pain. I hope you get lots of lovely eggies.

*Tatti* - That's fab! It would be great if you got to Blast. I'm pretty sure they can freeze any extras at Blast stage as long as they're still developing well. 

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

since ive been taking my oestragen tablets ive been having throbbing type pain in one of my legs, now im paranoid about Deep vein Thrombosis! Is this normal!? x

Cassie really hope it is good news for you x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no about that Star    hope its nothin, which I am sure it is nothin


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks mate, just worrying maybe! and I found a bad article on it on google about some woman who had ivf and got clot! God am I being paranoid now! argh! help!

I really hope cassie is ok, anyone spoke to her?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hope ur ok huni    im sure u will b fine

kitten hun im fine just chillin and gettin ready for my other sisters kids on sunday, i ave them till tuesday so should b fun    theres 4 of them so im surei will havemy hands full lol.
weekend just gone i had 3 kids and that was great what can i say i must b mad hey hehe
na its all fun and i love em xx

cassie i hope ur ok and not still stuck on he loo wiv shock as u will have a nice red loo seat ring round ur buttocks lol  really    for u hun x


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Cassie Hope all is ok Hun
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Cassie - hope your ok xxx

tatti - great news hun, good numbers   , not sure about blasts sorry   

Starr - not sure hun, sure its fine though x

Steph - sounds like you have a busy weekend planned, have you any plans?

Jesse - have fun lunching with Laura, is she also local?

xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

not sure wot to do wiv the kids yet tcardy but im sure i will fink of something   

how r u anyways?

how r u lins xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Steph - i'm good thanks apart from being at work today  last day till Tuesday though so cant complain too much    what are you up to?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok now getting worried    cassie please let us no if your ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im just chillin on the sofa    as i dont have work at the mo,  bit bored tho to b honest.
am gonna do my just dane in a bit as im tryin to shed a few pounds lol

wo u get a long weekend off fab hey. xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

yep every weekend is a 4 day one for me  only part time as have a little girl 

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be your trainer hon   , I have benn training my friend and she has lost 3 lb since friday even with AF extra weight I even lost 5 lb which DH is not happy with , I didnt do it on perpose


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Has no-one heard from Cassie then? Bit concerning that she has not be on, probably means only one thing but hope I am wrong.xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i really hope cassie is ok and that she has been stayin away as she is in shock wiv a bfp   

kitten how did u do it?? pls all help welcome


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

cassie hope your ok hun. Hurry up and let us know!  ↲Hope everyone is good, i'm on my fone as am at work at the mo. ↲Didn't hear from jesse so guessing she still has the mil visiting. ↲Miley, lorny and kirstie i live in rushbottom lane so just round the corner to you two, where are you now kirstie? ↲Will catch us later girls when i'm on my laptop. ↲Love and hugs. Laura XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy I have a weights routine and cardo its a non stop work out for 20 min a day 3min strenth ( using weights ) which also means squarts lunges etc, then 2 min cardio then 1 min abs and reapeat 3 x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well ijust did me cardio but i dont have weights    
im doin slim fast and an hours dancin a day at least and then kayakin every weekend and even some weekdays.  think i need to burn off fat b4 i start tonin up


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Well to be honest with you all I'm not sure if we have a BFP or a BFN! I did hospital test this morning and got a very feint BFP and later did a tesco one and got a BFN. I have now bought a clearblue plus and am hoping  to get a definite answer tomorrow when I test again!  

I have been in tears on and off today understandably so sorry for the long absence and thank you all for your continued support.    I will let you know either way tomorrow I promise.  

Tatti sounds like you've got some goodens there.  

Star and Mandy sounds like you're getting there good luck to you both.  

Hi and  to everybody else.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Cassie it might just mean you haven't got enough HSG in you first pee is the most acrate    so I would say you are pg   

Stephy get some cheep weights from tesco hon you need to shock the system then you will loose the weight


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Cassie
I think different tests have different sensitivity thresholds and that is why you have got conflicting results. Was the Tesco one a cheap own brand? Maybe the hospital one is more sensitive. There is obviously something being picked up, and think you are right to re-test tomorrow. If you can afford it could you not do the Clearblue today and follow if with a Clearblue digital tomorrow so that at least you can sleep tonight?

Hope you are okay   
xxxxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi everyone hope you all well.

cassie i had that with my daughter it was just a low level of hormone and tk another 3 tests before came out strong!!! but they did say to me a positive is a positive and you wouldnt have hormone showing if you werent, sure all will b ok. lots of love your way.

laura we wil all have to meet up as we are so nr each other.

feeling tired today and worrying about tues, not slept very well but tomorrow is another day.

jesse mentioned about embryo donation did anyone find out about how that works so you can help people?xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Cassie I really hope its just a crappy 2nd test.  I am thinking the same as Lisa, can you not try another test today so you can sleep ok and put your mind at rest?

Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

I have been going mad crying   and wondering but tomorrow i'll know one way or another.  

Heather phoned me up to find out the results as had not emailed or phoned them and said I didn't know one way or the other and said to her that I would prefer a blood test to tell me straight. She was going to suggest that but i'll still do another clearblue plus test tomorrow morning anyway. I'm going up there tomorrow morning so should find out by the afternoon for definite.  

Thanks for all your support and kind words ladies and I hope  none of you are going as insane as me! I'm loopy anyway so there's not much difference there then!  I still feel half positive  too and I wonder if my intuition isn't letting me give up hope  yet!   

Sorry for the me post.  

Love n  to you all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Evening all

I've been at my mother-in-laws today cause she's been poorly. Just catching up now.

*Cassie *- don't know what to say lovely, i've been thinking of you all day.  How confusing for you. It sounds more positive I'd say but you're doing the right thing testing again and then a blood test. I'm up there tomorrow for my next scan so may see you, could meet up if you like but totally understand if you need your space. I'm keeping everything crossed and dh is doing the same.                 

*Tatti *- 5 embies that's a good number, plenty for them to watch. Think the warm tummy is to help the follies grow so don't think you need to do that now. Keeping everything crossed for you too ... divide wee embies divide. Hope you get to blasts x      

*Mandy* - did you hear what day you'll have ET?

*Lorny *- hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you get some more follies. What time's your scan? I'm up there at 10:50 again.    for tomorrow x

*Lins* - thanks for the reassurance  Did you get your buserelin okay?

*Lisa(Jesse)* - how are you lovely lady? thanks again for reassurance yesterday, it helped me get things in perspective.

*Lorny / miley* - you're sisters? or did I read that wrong  its hard keep track of this thread at the moment 

*Miley* - i'm sure your scan will be fine next week. Ah the ups and downs and sleepless nights of tx.

*Sweetie* - how you feeling today lovely? Hopefully the pain's gone now?

*Star* - you still getting the throbbing pain?

*Stephy -* hope you're well, and looking forward to little ones coming over to play 

*Kitten* - hellooooo chickadee. how are you our little trainer (and I mean little, losing 5lbs helping your friend lose 3 - not bad hey )

*Tcardy* - hello, how's posting going. I'm losing track of everyone - you're hoping to start tx soon, is that right?

*Lisa16 *- How you feeling? When do you start stimming - is it next week?

*Laura / Jingle / Kirsty* - hi lovely ladies 

Have I missed anyone? Sorry if I have and lots of   

*AFM* - felt a bit better today, managed to sleep okay. I'm trying to stay philosophical about it all. At least tomorrow the worst that could happen is that the number of follies stays the same, which isn't the end of the world (although I may be a wee bit ). I'm hoping though that a few of the small follies have started to grow and we'll continue stimming over the weekend. Only time will tell though ... DH is remaining positive so its good - he keeps me sane in amongst all the  Back to   

Good luck tomorrow am Cassie


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

GG thanks hun I hope  you're positive  thinking is as useful as mine!  Tomorrow we'll know either way.  

I'll be up there after you and will probably be wearing navy skinny jeans and a colour t shirt and black 3/4 sleeve cardigan. I also have glasses which are shiney pinky purple colour. I'm sorry we can say hi if you're in the waiting area when I get there but can't do anything else as I'll have my mum and my 11 year old niece with me and it's staright up, have lunch and get back as mum is going to Wales over the weekend and I may also go depending on the results!  

I hope  your scan goes well tomorrow and am sure those follies will grow but here's another dance just in case.             

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck Cassie - fingers crossed for you tomorrow.xxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Lisa 16 I appreciate it and need all the luck at the mo!    

I hope your tx carries on going nice and smoothly.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie i cant believe they called u wow lol good luck for tomorows test i so hope its   

GG hun sometimes follies go behind other ones so they loook likt they are looking at the same ones. or may contain more then 1 follie, bt i have a feeling u will have more then 3 tomorrow  good luck fr ur scan.

Mandy when is ET

hello everyone else sorry not many personals been swimming and i am tired.

lisax
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Cassie- Good Luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and watching the clock again.  I logged on on my mobile today to check, but was worried when there was nothing from you.  The girls are right about the test threshold.  I think the Tesco/Asda tests are 15 and the clear blue are 10, the first response 6 day early ones can pick up as little as 7 but can't be advertised at that as its not proven to be right every time. Anyway I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow when you test. Keep up the       and i'll be   for you tonight!

Jesse (Lisa)- Are you ok my lovely, not heard from you so guessing that MIL is still around.  Let me know about lunch next week.

Miley- We will def have to meet up, I can't believe how close we are! Were you referred from Southend Hosp?  Did I read right that you and Lorny are sisters? Thats fantastic that your being treated at the same time. It must be a real suport to know what your going through.  

Kitten- Train me! Train me! Train me!! I need all the help I can get!!!

GG- Keep up the    All will be well I know it.

Tatti - When will you find out about ET? You have a great number there!! I have everything crossed for you

So sorry for the lack of personals, I still feel a little bit rough.  Last night I came home from work and ws in bed asleep for half past 7! Thats where I stayed until half past 7 this morning too!!! I had a terrible migraine, I still have the remnents of it now! And thats without any treatment at the moment!!! Lol 

So I shall say nite nite, And I will catch up tomorrow night before we go away for the weekend.

Love and   to all and lots of   and   to all that need it.

XxX


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Cassie - good luck for tomorrow, the test must be picking up something aye!! have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

GG - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope there has been some growing!! 

Laura, Miley & Lorna - such a small world!! all of us living near rushbottom!! well i use to (my mum still does) , now in southend but grew up there going to woodham ley and then appleton, and use to work in the corner shop when growing up, hehe!! 

Hello to everyone 

with love xox


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - I'm not sure. I had all sorts of odd feelings while taking the estrogen tablets, but don't specifically remember one like that. I hope it passes soon.

*Cassie 76* - So sorry you didn't get a clear result today. I really hope you get an answer tomorrow.

*Gregorys Girl* - I hope all goes well tomorrow for you.

*AFM:* I finally got a call from Debbie at 5pm. Et is booked for Monday! I'm surprised they want to leave it that long, but I guess they know what they're doing!! We just need to *pray* that they embies survive the thaw.

Mandy xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Cassie thinking of you this morning, hope the result is one u are after today      xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning 

*Cassie* - good luck today hun. I've got everything crossed for you      . I'll keep an eye out for you at the hosp.

Thanks for all my well wishes for today  Chat laters xx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

cassie  good luck for today huni fingers tightly crosed for you and  
hard.
gregorys girl /laura  yes me and lorney are sisters cant beleive were going thru it at the same time, lorney has ec on monday tho so little bit in front of me.

good luck everyone and hope you all have a good day today, glad to hear the sleepless nights are part of tx had another bad one lastnight so will try and relax today.  to everyone.


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

gregorys girl, good luck and sure embies will be fine  .

lorney good luck at hosp today with scan again,


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

*Miley / Lorney *- Wow sisters how lovely. It must be a bit strange going through tx at the same time but you'll both know exactly what the other is experiencing and have that extra support. 

*Lorney* - what time are you up at Barts? I think maybe quite early?? If its around 11am though then I might see you. Hope it goes well for you. x

*Miley* - sleepless nights are def all part of it. I had another horrible nights sleep last night, weird dreams. Make sure you rest as much as you can. x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Right personals, while I have a spare moment in my hectic life ATM!

Cassie - Good luck today hun, really hope its a BFP for you xxx
Kitten - when are you starting?
Laura - Hows you hun, coping ok?
Kirstyboo - hello my love
Steph - How you doing mate, we're yet to meet up, is your other half called matt? think he's added me on ** but wasnt sure.
Jesse - whens your doc app? Did you DH come round in the end?
Miley - Hi Hun what stage you at?
Firebolt – Hooray for ET! That’s come round so quick! Are you private? How did you manage to get next treatment so quick hun? Really hope this is the one for you and your friend, my fingers are crossed tight for you x
Lisa – Hi hun, when you back up at Barts
GG – Hope your Mother in law is ok, pain had worked its way down my leg to my foot, but is no way as bad as last night, I was almost in tears! Whens your next scan?
Lins – hope you’re ok, whens your next app at Barts?
TCardy – Lucky for you having a 4 day weekend! 
Lorny – Good luck with EC on Monday, you moan as much as you want to DP, we go through so much!

Hi to anyone I have forgot.

AFM: these tablets are giving me reslly bad headaches, I feel knackered and bloated! But mad to think this time next week they could be defrosting our little embies 

Going camping this weekend, cant wait to get away from reality before it all goes mad next week!

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow there's lots going on!  

Good luck to everyone in the middle of tx at the mo.  

And big    to Cassie today.  

I'm still loitering!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

*Cassie *- Good luck my sweet   

*Tatti *Good luck hon Hope you get to blasts









*Mandy* Oh Good luck for Monday

*Lorny *Good luck on scan

*Lins* Did you get your buserelin okay?

*Lisa(Jesse)* You ok my love 

*Lorny  *

*Miley* -Hope all is well

*Sweetie* hi hon you feeling ok

*Star* you ok my love , I start next tue  , what are your tablets called again?

*Stephy  *

*GG *- Good luck hon , I had a nice cream cake so have to work harder now 

*Tcardy* hi hon you ok

*Lisa16 *- you ok my lovely

*Laura  *

*Jingle  *

*Kirsty  *

Me I am as good as ever 3days really till I start because I dont count today or the day I start


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning All    

Hope everyone is well today and lots of     

I'll been blowing bubbles    

Cassie - thinking of you today hun hope it went well this morning don't give up hope         

GG - how are things today ?      

Lots of love to everyone, I'll do more personals later as need to dash off and buy my niece birthday present she'll be 4 on Sunday.

AFM - phoned Barts yesterday - twice - still waiting for call back - been struggling to ger Burselin out of bottle and would run out before Tuesday (1st Scan) phoned my own GP to see if could get a prescription from them.  However this morning I managed to draw all the remaining med out of one bottle and get it into the other so now will have just enough to last me until Tuesday.

Tummy beginning to bruise nicely!! Also suffering from killer headaches.  My infected bite is finally beginning to ease, only now am able to walk without pain.

Love and hugs to all

Lindsey xxx    

Mandy - good luck, got everything crossed for you and your friend it is a wondeful thing you are doing    

Lorny - good luck for Monday


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lins where do you live? I have a spare Buserilin if it comes to it? Just let me know!


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning ladies! 

Just got back from Barts & they have moved my EC from Mon to Tuesday   as follies need to grow a little bit more. They're going to call this afternoon to confirm though as may need me to go for another scan on Monday.

Gregorys Girl - my appointment was at 8:10am, good luck with yours today!

-x-


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Star

Thanks for that, I'm in Shoebury if I need it I'll contact you, thank you again.  I'm still waiting to hear from them, it's crazy.

Lorny - Only one more day and it gives them an extra bit of growing time.

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Lorny thats probably for the best hon   

Lins where is shoebury    I have a un opened spare as I am not on burslin this cycle so you can have it


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No problem Lins, dont need to worry about things like that my dear.  I am away camping back Sunday but if you get desperate let me know


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Lins/Kitten - I guess your right, more growing time is a good thing & i'm quite sure everything happens for a reason.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lorny, I had to wit longer with my last cycle and we got 13 eggs in the end  You will be fine, keep drinking lots of water


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep you will be fine hon


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooh, just got letter from Bart's with a follow up appointment.  Wasn't aware that I even needed one.  

15th November.  Good job I'm not in any rush, eh?    

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

they seem to be getting longer and longer the waits now! :-(

Its mad but it will soon be here


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I no what happend to no waiting


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

its friday the 13th today ladies! arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star huni im fine u no just tryin to focus on fet to get me through    
yer matt is me ova half lol and yes we def need to meet at some point 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

we should all meet as I think you lot are the closest friends I actully have bar my best friend of course which lives in the next block


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer i agree    wiv u there kitten xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

We should do! We are useless! lol!

Its hard though as we are all at diff stages, not everyone feels upto going out I guess?

Maybe we should arrange a meet up with all of us on this thread, beings as we speak to each other every day


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ill be passing you tomorrow Steph, going camping in Stowmarket


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Yes, we are private. My friend managed to get funding but it only covers her side of the IVF process (egg retrieval, embryo storage etc). All of my treatment has to be paid for. The plus side is that we have been able to move from one cycle to the next quite quickly. The downside is that it's cost my friends a fortune :-( I had very similar side-effects on the estrogen tablets. I really hated taking them and am glad I don't need them this time. But I did find that after transfer the side-effects settled down quite a bit, even though I had to keep taking the tablets. Have a great weekend and *fingers crossed* all will go well for you next week!

*lins* - Glad you've managed to get enough Buserelin together. I always wondered why Barts don't just prescribe more bottles to start with. I was always running low between appointments!

*Lorny* - Sorry to hear ec has been pushed back, but hopefully it will be for the best and you'll get better eggies.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Mandy, I cant remember what they are called but I know I dont like them already! be worth it in the end though!

My legs throbs have come back but the headache has eased for now! Just feel really tired though! zzzzzzzzzzzz!

Not sure camping this weekend was a good idea!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u will have a fab time campin  hun im sure    u could of popped in hun if ur passin.
we will bgoin ikea at some point and prob kayakin at another point but if u did want to pop in for a cuppa it would b cool    xx

cassie i hope u get the test result u want hun but it does sound pretty good to me    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What time you up barts Cassie


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Afternoon lovely ladies

Hope you are all well?

*Cassie* - Hope you come back to us with positive news and that you are okay?

*Star* - I hope this wonderful 'camping ' weather improves for you - rather you than me if it doesn't!!!

*Jinglebell* - I think follow up is usually a few months away. However, I wouldn't be surprised if the f.up dates are further than they used to be. There might be no tx waiting list as by the time you get seen at f.up you have waited several months anyway - and that's how they get round supposedly getting rid of the waiting list!!!!

Hi *Kitten, Stephy, Mandy, Jesse / Lisa, Lorny, Lins, Sweetie, Miley, Tcardy, Kirsty, Tatti* & *GG* - God help me if I have missed anyone!! Sorry yu don't all get personals - have a hard enough job to remember all the names!!!

I was on another thread where we looked at arranging an Essex meet up and Lakeside was suggested. Also there used to be a meet at Rayleigh Weir which has now moved to Chelmsford to accomodate so other ladies (and roatation of venues seemed fairer). What does everyone reckon would be a good venue and day / time to meet u?. It would be nice to meet everyone as we spend so much bloody time together anyway!!!

AFM: Jabs going okay although will reserve full comments for starting stimming next week!!! Been up the gym for a couple of hours and just lazing about generally. Got few days annual leave here and there as not going away this year so trying to keep as fit as possible before I don't / won't be able to move with med overload! Tiredness improved but headaches still lurking, although going to the gym does seem to help (never thought I would hear myself saying that!!!)
Hope this rain sods off soon - I want to sunbathe in my garden!!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i would b up for anywhere but dp would b drivin me as i dont like goin far on me own lol  he wouldnt stay for the meet tho    so lakeside sounds good then he can go round shoppin and we canhave a drink and a spot of lunch or someting xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds good to me    make sure I am not in me 2ww


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I can do Lakeside too


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you thinking a weekday evening?x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh could do? Either, Im easy!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah well done Lisa you being the organiser?! Is it you who's the teacher?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I work so it would have to be weekend for me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh yeh so do I! doh! Sorry I thought you meant evenings in week!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

so when and were peeps


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

cassie hope you ok still   for you

lisa16/jesse/stephyandmatt/jingle bell/ kirstyboo  hope your all well today

kitten hi yes im thanks ok just soooo tired.

star  im on buserlin injections and have baseline scan tues at 10.50 then start gonal f. 

laura yes was referred from southend thru mr aggarwal. have a lovely wknd.

tatti  fingers crossed for you.

firebolt  gd luck monday

gregorys girl  glad sleepless nights part of it thought i was going mad!!!

if im missed anyone im sorry but hope you all ok,  feel so so tired today not sure if its lack of sleep or just the injections.

hope you all have a gd wknd
  
for everyone

dawn


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Sorry - been having a clear out so been absent under piles of crap for a few hours!!!

I meant we can meet in an evening during the week for dinner and chat. Or anytime during the weekend. I work full time too.

*Star* - I was working as a qualified nurse for adults with learning disabilities but gone into nurse education last year and work in our Trust HQ where hours and work load are more IVF friendly!!! Its Lins who is the teacher

Please e-mail what you would prefer from the above meeting options for a Lakeside meeting (*Kitten* - Are you still only available weekneds? do you work weekday evenings?)

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i think a weekend would b much betterfor me as dp would bring me and he pro wont want to do that after a long day at work sorry if thats being awkward guys


hope ur all ok tho xx

cassie how r u hun any news    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

eithers good for me 

I supose weekend would be easier for lunch or something for peeps


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking like a Saturday lunch then? (Sunday's not good for me). Will wait for few more answers and then see what suits people - maybe early Sept? Or do people want to do August? Might be a bit short notice for some.xxx

Wonder how Cassie has got on.xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely ladies  

Well I have to disappoint you all yet again as I still don't know for definite!  Since getting home from Bart's I've been going cuckoo!   

I have finally met GG and she's lovely we were speaking before she spoke to the nurse and she hung around till after I'd had my bloods done.  
That made a difference and we were having a crack about the ditzy receptionist!  

Mandy sounds good to me I hope  the thaw goes to plan and please try and keep positive.     

Hi GG, Kitten, Kirsty, Claire, Tatti, Lins, Star, Stephy, Lisa (Jesse), Lisa 16, Jingle, Sweetie, TCardy, Lorny, Miley and anyone else I may have missed.    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

cassie - so what happens now hun, dont blame you for going cuckoo must be a nightmarem think     

not very good on posting today    am knackered 

hope everyone is ok 

xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I'll carry on as if I am and then wait for the phonecall to tell me.  

I know that feeling of being knackered!  

Love n  the looney old bat!


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi girls  

Not going to do many personals tonight as i'm pretty knackered but will catch up properly over the weekend.  Just wanted to tell you how I got on though.  So they found one more follie that they missed on Wed - means I have 4 in total.  Not great but a slight improvement and i'm happy so long as they keep growing.  Never know we may get another over the weekend as i'm stimming until Mon when i've got another scan.  So looks like i'll have EC on Wed.  Remaining as positive as I can and hoping they are good quality and go on to fertilise      May need a few more follie dances from you all please  , a last push over the weekend  

Met the lovely Cassie in the waiting room.  I'd just sat down after having my scan waiting to see the nurse when I spotted a lady at reception fitting Cassie's description.  I kept thinking, should I go over or just let her have some space but thought why not, after all we give lots of cyber hugs on here and it was a chance to give a real one    Cassie is lovely.  We had a good laugh, amongst our anxieties, and yes a lot of it aimed at the receptionist.  All v. amusing.  

Cassie - stay strong lovely, keeping everything crossed for you as always.        Thanks for the chat, the reassurance and for some of your infectious PMA.  Hope you get the call soon and its the result you're hoping for x  

I'll catch up on more personals tomorrow. Sleep well.  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

GG I agree Cassie is lovely   

I would prefer saturday lunch if thats ok   

Cassie wishing you all the best hon


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

bookmarking xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking like a Saturday lunchtime it is then - how is the 1st Saturday in September for people - after the bank holiday? Or even the 2nd Sat? What do people reckon? Any suggestions for Lakeside? Tapas place has a bar as well as nibbles and meals - or any other suggestions welcome!!!

*Cassie* - did you not do your Clearblue yesterday or today? When do bloods come back? I would do another test to check as the waiting would do me in. Hope you are okay.xxxx

Lisa


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Hope you're feeling better and having a good time camping.

*Lisa16* - I hope the jabs are still going okay.

*Cassie 76* - How are you doing? x

*Gregorys Girl* - I really hope things go okay and you get some good eggies next week. All you need is one good embie. Thinking of you x

I hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies


Lisa 16  i can do any time 

Mandy have u had ET yet

Kitten hows the pills going??

Cassie still   its good news tomorrow 

Star how was ur scan, any closer to ET yet

GG u have plenty of time to get them smalls to grow, good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Tatt have yo had ET yet too, u might hve said but maybe i missed it?

big hugs to stephy, mel, tcardy, lorny, miley, lins, claire, twang, jingle and kirsty i hope i aint forgot anyone.  if i have here is a   just for you

hope u all have agood sunday

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone  
Sorry I haven't been around much, been resting up. I have some news, I'm finally PUPO   
I had my ET yesterday, day 3, and we had 1 top grade, 8 cell, put back and have two top grade (slightly lower than the one put back) to freeze. So I couldn't be happier   

I've been trying to carry on as normal, but resting up as much as I can. My OTD is Sat 28th Aug, so hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly  

*Kitten* - you start on Tues - how fab, you're finally there  
*Cassie* - hope you are ok hun, really hope you can get a final answer soon  
*GG* - You're scans seem to be improving, let's hope you have some good growers ready for Weds, a little follie dance for you             
*Star - *I hope the weather hold up for your camping trip  
*Mandy* - best of luck for your ET tomorrow, fingers crossed for you and your friends  
*Lorny - *Best wishes for your EC on Tues, you'll be fine 

Hi to Stephy, Lisa, Lisa16, Lins, Sweetie, Claire, Jools, Twang, Jingle, Laura, Miley, Tcardy, Kirstyboo, Bellini and all other Barts ladies.

I can't believe I've got this far, being PUPO, it feels like it's happening to someone else 

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Well Bart's never got back to me! So plan to test first thing tomorrow morning I'm not expecting to be jumping around for joy unless Bart's phone and tell me otherwise. Something inside still tells me to be positive though so we'll see! Thanks for all your support ladies it's really appreciated!  

GG How's things I hope those follies grow even more.           A follie dance just for you!

Lisa (Jesse) How are you doing?  

Kitten How you doing are you on those tablets yet and are you getting headaches on them?  

Mandy how are you doing?  

Hi and  to everybody else sorry I'm too tired to put all names down!  

Love n  n  n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Tatti xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

congrats tatti

Hi peeps

I start tuesday on the pills and stop when Leona tells me to   

I would prefer 2nd sat of sep    but i might be sore after ec


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

2nd week in September would fair better for me as well.  I'd also appreciate catching a lift with someone as I don't like driving that much I will pay for petrol.  If not I'll bus up.  

I may make a complaint if Bart's give me bad news tomorrow.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - No, et is tomorrow morning at 11am 

*Tatti* - Congrats on being PUPO!! That's great that you got some frosties, too, but hopefully you won't need them. I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you.

*Cassie 76* - I really hope you get a clear answer tomorrow, and I'm praying for it to be a good one!!

*Kitten 80* - Good luck with starting the pills!

*AFM:* I'm looking forward to tomorrow, but feeling very anxious as this is our last try together. I started the crinone gel today. Am taking 2 doses a day because of the previous miscarriages. It feels strange to be back on it again. The steroids are making me feel really bloated and I already look pregnant, my belly is so big! So I've decided to start a healthy eating plan. I'm also hoping it will help boost my energy levels. I've meal-planned for the whole week and have planned for a proper breakfast, lunch and dinner every day, with lots of fruit and veg. I'm hoping that by eating bigger meals, I'll be less inclined to snack on salty and sugary things between meals. I just hope I can stick to it!

I hope everyone else is okay?

I'm looking forward to updatign tomorrow when I should be PUPO!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Mandy sounds exciting!  I really hope  it works out right for you and your friends this time.       I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Tatti I'm sorry I forgot to say congrats on being pupo.    

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Thank you all for being so supportive.  I'm still feeling positive.  

Mandy I know what feeling hungry is like I seem to be like that frequently at the mo!  I hope  the healthy eating helps you to.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

hello lovelies

Tatti - wow!  Congrats on being pupo.  Hope the 2ww flies by for you and keeping everything crossed for a bfp.          Thanks for my follie dance x

Mandy - good luck tomorrow lovely.  I really hope it all works out for you and your friends and that you also find the 2ww wait goes quickly.  Keeping everything crossed for you too       

Cassie - hope you get that call early in the am.  I'm sure you're climbing the walls but good to see you're still keeping your PMA.  Keeping everything crossed for you too       

Lorny - good luck with EC.   you get lots of lovely eggs and embies x  

Kitten - all the best for your start on Tues chickadee.  Bet you're bursting with excitement by now    

Lisa(Jesse) - thanks again for your reassurances, they've been helping a lot    Hope you're well x

Lisa16 - i'm pretty free so will fit in with what everyone else decides  

 to  Lisa, Laura, Jingle, Miley, Lins, Sweetie, Stephy, Claire, Kirstyboo, Jools, Twang,  Tcardy,  Bellini and anyone else i've missed xx

AFM -  Had a nice relaxing weekend with dh.  Jabbing still going well and   for a few more follies along with a growth spurt of the precious few i've got.  DH has been keeping me entertained with various different follie dances - anything to make me laugh (awh)   .  Thanks for your support, reassurances and follie dances from you all - really appreciate it.


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning girls

Good luck for all of you having ET/EC this week   
Cassie, hope you get the answer you want from the hosp today   
Kitten - 1 more day, how excited r u hun?
Tatti - congrats on being in pupo - hope u dont go too    and that the tiem flies for u hun x
GG - hope thos follies have grown for u over weekend, with a few extra sneaky ones on the way   
Firebolt - good luck with ET today, well done on the healthy eating   

Too anyone I have missed, sorry but hope u r all well   

AFM, have had a lovely weekend, not done much been at home mostly apart from food shopping, have managed to avoid heartburn, not sure if this is down to watching food or the tabs Dr gave me along with gaviscon liquid, nasty stuff but worth it to avoid the pain I was having, have got my scan on thursday, so fingers crossed all goes well and they find a heartbeat, have not felt pregnant at all and bloating has really gone down, have started to feel nauseous at points of the day not been sick, though I would rather this than pain of heartburn!!

MEl xx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning everyone, hope you all had a nice relaxing weekend!

Gregory's Girl - Good luck for EC!

Cassie - fingers tightly crossed for you!

Tatti - congrats on the great ET! hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you

Lorna

-x-


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning lovely ladies

Good luck to everyone with ec or et this week

Cassie still got everything crossed for you xx

Sweetielol good luck on Thursday with scan xx

mandy good luck andhugs you are one special lady xx

Tatti excellent news pupo now rest up xx

lorny stephmatt jingle lisa Jesse gg and everyone big hugs hope all ok xx

AFM what a weekend I've had DH ex wife is slightly screwy to say the least as you know DSSaged nearly 15 lives with us and DSD aged nearly 12 wants to move in to.  We are currently in middle of a court case to allow megan to live with us.  They are both great kids but the mother is always drunk and so nasty.  Well 10 pm on Saturday she decided she didn'twant megan anymore so as from 2 pm yesterday megan moved in with us.  Still got to go to court etc but the woman is offher head.  Saidshe neverwants to hear from us again.  It nearly 3 years to the day since DSSmoved in at same age as Meganis now.
I've got a headache to end all headache but got so much to do now getting megan sorted out for school and settled best her she's so happy though but it's so sad.

Got scan tomorrow then start gonal f timing of all this is not good

good luck everyone 

Lindsey x x x x x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning ladys

Cassie best of luck honey bee

GG I am very excited hon,I am glad its getting colder so I can were baggy clothes ready for a swollen tum   

Mandy good luck hon 

Sweetie Good luck 

Hi Every one sorry lack of personals but not feeling to well this morning , I had the smallest piece of pizza from the smallest pizza you can get and I still suffer with IBS I am at work but could be touch and go if I am sick    and I have bad tum tum.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww kitten hope u feel better hun   

GG good luck at ur scan hope ur folies have had a growth spurt

mandy good luck for ET

Lins good luck fro yor scan tomorrow hope ur all ready for the next part.

Star sorry whats happening with you

hello to everyone else hope scans are all going well.

i knwo someone is having EC tomorrow so good luck, just cant remember who sorry.

Laura what is ur number again, i cold have met u today as i was in romford but the number i have is wrong.

AFM had my 6 month smear test today and as its turned out i didnt need the LLETZ in noveber as there was no bad cells it was just inflamation but i guess queens did what they feel was right, i had the dye today and all clear now wait 6 weeks for the smear test but she said she will be suprised to see me again. phew 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon tummy sore but sickly feeling gone


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello again!!

Well it looks like I can finally join you ladies properly   

Had my CD10 scan this morning, they struggled to find the follie but decided the LHS looked the most promising, my lining is still very thin too so been giving some pee sticks and a prescription for Cyclogest and have another scan on Friday.  Usually have 28 day cycle, so hopeful to have IUI towards end of this week, beginning of next.

Never had a private prescription before - do any of you know how it works - seen lots of talk about where to get cheapest drugs but wonder how I go about giving them the paperwork?  Alternatively, my dr did say they might be able to provide the drugs on the NHS - I assume I just take the copy into the surgery and they'll exchange it if they can? Any advice welcome! 

The best bit is that no-one at work seemed to notice I'd gone out so didn't have to do any explaining.  What do you tell your work when you go for appointments?

Sorry for lack of personals - still trying to get to know you all - anyone able to do a summary for me?    But have picked up that Cassie is waiting for some results, so lots of luck hon - hope you get what you're hoping for!  

Were any of you in the waiting area around 10.30-11am this morning?  I was the girl in the erm, "pink" skirt and cardi (that sounds horrible like some Barbie-esque ensemble - hope it doesn't look like that!) so was pretty easy to spot I imagine.  Who's the receptionist that you all dislike - the guy that's been there whenever I've gone in seems ok?

Hi to Jesse, Kitten, Lins, Lorny, Sweetie, GG, Cassie, Firebolt, Star, Lisa16, Bellini, TCardy, Stephy and all the other Barts ladies I'm getting to know!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi TQ its not the man that we all complain about its the little girl that has bad skin and she walks about as if she really does not want to be there


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah think I saw her too - she was around the reception area but not on the desk.  Not had that delight yet then!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

to be honest I think she avoids the reception on perpose


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

afternoon everyone,

cassie  hope all is ok  still for you

lorny  good luck with ec tomorrow, hope lots of eggies 

tatti  congrats on being in puppo 

gg  hope those follies have grown over weekend

firebolt  hope you had lots of eggies today, hope you feeling ok after ec

sweetie  good luck with scan on thurs 

kitten  hope you feel better

lins  good luck tomorrow ive got my scan at 10.50 then go on gonal f if all is ok.  hope everything gets sorted at home, dont get to stressed huni  

tq  hello, how are you

jesse  glad everything ok, whats next for you?

star/lauar/tcardy/lisa/stephyandmatt  hope you all well and if ive  missed anyone out im really sorry


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope everything go's ok for you tomorrow


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely ladies  

I'm really sorry to report that I've officially been told it's a BFN.  Stephanie the new zealand nurse phoned and apologised profusely that I wasn't contacted on Friday.  

I have taken a positive step and am going to try a natural method of acupuncture it's expensive but not as expensive as private ICSI. I'm not sure when fu is but have asked for Miss Tozer maybe she can shed some light on things for us.  

I hope  everyone is doing well with their TX or doing well in themselves.  

Thanks to you all for being so supportive and may I continue to be on this site I'll try and support the rest of you and let you know where we stand in a few weeks time. Please don't forget if you pm me I'll always respond and don't intend going anywhere just yet.

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Afternoon lovelies  

I've got a bit of a cold coming on and with it being EC week I'm going to take it easy, so only a couple of personals i'm afraid ...

Cassie - sending you lots of  .  I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you hon.  I've pm'd you.  And yes, you should definitely stay on this thread!  

Mandy - how did ET go today? 

Kitten - woo hooo starting tomorrow.  v. excited for you  

Sweetie - all the best with your scan on Thurs.  V. v. exciting!  Glad the pain and bloating seemed to have passed.

Lorny - good luck with EC tomorrow

Miley - hope your scan goes well and you get started 

Lins - sounds like you've been having a bit of a nightmare at home.  Glad your dsd is with you though.  Hope you're managing to stay relaxed and calm in amongst all the stress.  

Lisa(Jesse) - your prediction was right, i've had a bit of a growth spurt ...

   to everyone else

AFM - just a quickie.  Had a bit of a growth spurt over the weekend and unbelievably have ended up with 10 follies.  3 are still really quite small (i'll be lucky to get anything out of them), but 4 are good and the other 3 not too bad, so i'm v. happy    EC is on Wed; i've got trigger tonight and a day off tomorrow.  Unfortunately i've just started to get the cold so i'm about to snuggle up under a blanket with a hot drink and try and shift it.  Don't want to be sick this week   Other than that, PMA has taken an unexpected boost for a change      !  Thanks again for all your support, you've been keeping me sane in amongst all the anxiety


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hugs Cassie, sorry it was a BFN, hope you are ok x

Hi everyone, sorry will pop back on after din din xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*sweetielol* - Good luck for your scan on Thursday! I'm sure it will go well.

*lins* - Sorry to hear you've had such a stressful weekend. What a shame for the kids :-( It must be so confusing for them. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

*Kitten 80* - Hope you're feeling better x

*TQ* - That's great. I hope all goes well and you can have the IUI as planned. You can use your private prescription at any pharmacy, but always ask how much it will be first as it can vary! It's worth shopping around. You can also ask your GP to exchange the prescription for an NHS one if they are willing, but not all GPs will do it. My friend's GP exchanged hers for an NHS prescription and she saved about £500!! So it's well worth asking. I was in the waiting room this morning at about 11.30am so probably just missed you!

*Cassie 76* - I'm so sorry :-( I really hoped it was going to be better news for you. *big hugs*

*Gregorys Girl* - That's great news. I hope you get lots of lovely eggies on Wednesday. What time were you at Barts this morning?

*AFM:* I ended up getting lost on the way to Barts this morning! I got off at a different station and took a wrong turning. So ended up 30 mins late! I felt really bad but they didn't mind. Mandy Tozer did our transfer which was fab. She was so lovely and I barely felt a thing. We had two frosties but one didn't survive the thaw. The other survived very well, and so we have one 7-cell top grade embie on board! It only takes one, as they say! I'm feeling really positive and concentrating on visualising the little embie snuggling into my lining and hanging on tight!!

Otd is 30th August.

Hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

congrats on being pupo mandy, 

xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Thanks GG, Star and Mandy your support is very much appreciated.  

Mandy sounds like you have a fighter on your hands!   For that one to be strong enough to survive the thaw is excellent. I have everything crossed for you and your friends.      

Love n  to you all Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening All

Cassie - I'm sorry for your news, am glad you have a plan though. What is the acupuncture you mentioned? Please stick around still as your support and PMA is invaluable.xx

Tatti - Congrats on being PUP. Hope you are feeling okay?x

Lins - Hope life settles down a bit at home. This is the last thing you need going through IVF but can't be helped and it is good that you and DH are there for these poor children. What time is your scan tomorrow?x

Mandy - Congrats on PUPO too. Hope it works out this time.xxx

Hi and welcome TQ

Hi to everyone else - can't do names as memory severly affected by cracker of a headache tonight. Not been a good day as felt like crap all day and just wanted to come home but couldn't. Jabs okay but hit two blood vessels in two days (not having hit any for the last fortnight before that!) so bleeding / bruising nicely. Baseline scan tomorrow morning so will see what the outcome of my jabbing efforts have been this time!!

Have given some thought to the Lakeside meet up too. How does *Saturday 11th September at 1.30 pm La Tasca bar at Lakeside* sound? Not fussed where we go but thought La Tasca as bit more room at the bar in there as well as tables, so could gather, see who turns up and then sit / eat as need be? Unless anyone else has any other suggestions? Can you let me know if this is okay and if you are definitely coming? There are a couple of other ladies who I will also invite who were trying to set up a Lakeside meet if this date is confirmed? 

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh no I go on holiday to Cornwall the day before that day for a week :-( 

Oh well I'll have to make another one.

Hope everyone is ok, no personals as I'm so tired :-( feeling very anxious about scan on wednesday :-(

Love to all


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Tatti - just wanted to say congrats on being pupo too x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

I come back from holiday that day, hope to make the next one 

xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Already there are a few problems with Saturday 11th September! Do we want to make it* Saturday 25th September?* I know it is a little way off but at least most people's holidays wil be over by then and so possibly a better turn out? (I can't do 17th)

*Star* - Try not to be anxious. I have my baseline tomorrw and am trying not to think about it. Am sure you will be okay.xxxx

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lisa16* - Thank you for your kind words. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Quick question for you all, have any of you ladies met already?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

H iLadies  

I'm not sure if I'll be ready by then but with a little luck I'll be ok to by then!  Not sure about dates as have busy month with family birthdays and anniversaries! That's what you get when you have a big family!  

T Cardy I have met Kitten and GG Both are lovely ladies and I'm sure we'll all get on fine.  

Lisa 16 Acupuncture is the chinese fine needle thing with tablets which can help during tx. My tx are all over unless I win the lottery but this may help rectify things and is more natural and as you all know I'll try anything out of desperation and it's expensive but cheaper than ICSI!   

Ps Some gp's will do acupuncture so once I've finished my 3 months worth with the chinese doc I'll give it a go at local gp's if they do it. I'll ask when I go back this week.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

25th sept is good for me 

Thanks Lisa, good luck with your scan tomorrow, Shame I'm going Wednesday.

I'm off to bed soon, shattered x


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Cassie bigs hugs honey xxxx

scan at 10 tomorrow be wearing cropped jeans and a long beige cream top any one else there

had awful headaches all day don't know if down to drugs or stress

off to bed now

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm on hols on 25th but could meet up next time. x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks lins I apreciate the support.  

I think your headaches could be down to the drugs as I get them on them.  The stress can't help your head either. Try taking paracetamol or asking if you can use that forehead stuff as it's a roll on rather than tablets.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy congrats on being Pupo this one will do it and no complications 

GG glad ur follies have had a nice growth spurt knew they would. enjoy ur drug free day

Lisa16 i can do anytime 

lins good luck for yor scan tomorrow

welcomq10

star   good luck wednesday hun 

laura where r u

tcardy, not long and ur off on hols, hope its nice weather 

tatti how is 2ww going??

lorny good luck for EC

Miley good luck for yor scan

mel wow that  2 weeks has gone fast, what u u think 1 or 2

kirsty hello hun hope all is ok

ok who i forgotten this time lol

 to everyone

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jesse, how you doing Hun? X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star hun doing ok i guess, now waiting for smear results and 3 embies from cz, hope i hear tomorrow, its something to aim for 
never done a FET before so hoping i get ready fro it time but looking at october/novemember.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been around, Ive been to Hastings for the weekend with the DH.  Had a lovely weekend, very relaxing.

Cassie, I'm so sorry to hear the news.  I'm beginning to think that this thread is cursed!! (I know you are too Mark the Stalker!!!) Take your time and please stick around, it wouldn't be the same on here without you.  Can you not apply to your PCT for another go like Jesse(Lisa) has??        

Jesse(Lisa)- I'm here hun, Such a shame about today! I'll PM you my number. How about meeting on thursday?  Either 12 or 1pm?  I get an hour for lunch. 

Mandy- Congrats on being PUPO, you need to set the BFP trend!!!!              

Lisa16- 25th Sept sounds good to me, I will mark it in my diary! Lakeside is good for me, not too sure about La tasca for food though, but will go with the majority, I'm sure I can find something to nibble!  

GG-                                    Hope this gets your follies on the move!!! I'm sure you will get a good number! Is it wednesday that you are up there What time??

Star- What time are you up on wednesday??  

Miley- How are you hunni?

Lorny- Is it this week you have EC?

TQ- Welcome, hope you settle in with us here, i'm sure you will we are pretty welcoming, and there is so much knowledge, good advice and HUGE amount of support here!  

Kitten-   I'm so excited for you starting your pills!!!!! Your on your way!!!!! Whoop Whoop Whoop!!!!!

Lins- The DH ex sounds like a complete   your poor step kids! You really are a fantastic person to be able to give them a fresh start!!!   Don't let her get to you, Your worth more than that!!!

Tcardy- How long till your on your hols?

Sweetie -How are you feeling When is your scan??

Kirstie- How are you?

Twang- How are you? Are you still around

Tatti- Congrats on being PUPO              

Stephyandmatt- How are you my lovely? not long til you FU now??

Mark & Vikki- I kow you don't actually post on here but thought I would say hello to you my little FF stalkers!!!

I think I have got everyone, but Big   to anyone I have missed.

AFM, Well I got home yesterday to find a letter from Barts on my door mat. It was cancelling my FU on the 2nd September! I was not a happy bunny, they changed it to the 20th September!!! Boo!!! So I called them today to see if there were any cancellations and I have managed to get one on Wednesday!!!! 2 weeks before my actual original appointment!!!!!!! So I shall be up there on Wednesday, my appointment is at 2pm, but if anyone is around I would love to meet up!!! I'll be with my little mummy so will go for a coffee before hand or after if that suits anyone.  I'm a little nervous about my FU.  Does anyone know If I need to have bloods done?? Or what I should expect? Will I get my next lot of drugs then Sorry for all the q's just want to be prepared!!!! 

XxX


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Laura - I'm up there really early tomorrow so will miss you unfortunately - booo. Would have loved to have met you but reckon I'll be a bit loopy on the drugs (EC tomorrow). Well done on speedy appt tho. Not sure about bloods but reckon you should go armed with q's. Good luck with it x

hi everyone else. I'll post properly later got to get readyfor my course and I'm still feel rubbish with thus cold 

xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Cassie, I just wanted to say I'm truly sorry for you. I really thought this was your time. Big     to you, hope you are doing ok.

Mandy - congratulations on being Pupo, let's hope this is the one for you   

GG - best of luck for you EC tomorrow, sounds like you've got some good follies there. Hope you get rid of your cold quickly   

Hi to everyone else out there   

AFM, 2ww going well so far. Just trying to keep myself busy. Going out for a walk with my mum in a minute across the fields, so should get some nice fresh air, but hopefully no rain   

Hope you all have a lovely day

Tatti.....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie my love I am here for you   I will pm my Number if you wish to call me.

GG hope cold go's away I ama wimp when I get one   

Star hi hon

Mandy Congrats hon 

Tatti Hi hon   

Lisa 25th sounds good to me   , oh and good luck hon

TCardy so where are we going on our Holiday   

Lins Probably is the drugs hon

Jess hi hon

Laura thats brilliant news hon I wont be there to meet you.

Ok peeps I have affically started first pill down the hatch   I have emailed Leona and awaiting her reply.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Cassie, am so sorry about your BFN.    I think we were all so hopeful for you.  

GG - good luck for EC tomorrow.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Gingle my love


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

*lins* - Good luck for your scan today! x I had a lot of headaches in the medication. Certainly haven't missed those this time! The tension probably doesn't help, either. You've got a lot to worry about at the mo! Just try to relax as much as you can.

*jesse4ever* - Thanks very much. Sorry, I think I may have missed something with you. Are you doing donor embryo treatment?

*Laura200012001* - I come from Hastings originally! Whereabouts did you stay? We were actually down there last week until Saturday morning, visiting family. Glad your follow-up is going to be sooner now!! My follow-ups have been different each time. Both times we've paid for private follow-ups with Mandy Tozer. The first one, she did a scan but no bloods. The second time she took bloods but didn't do a scan! I guess it depends on what they want to check up on. The second time she took about 10 viles of blood cos she wanted to do a full range of testing for causes of miscarriage. Both times we've been told when we can start again and given prescriptions for our next lot of drugs.

*Gregorys Girl* - I hope ec goes well today x

*Tatti* - Thanks x I really hope the next few days go quickly for you.

*Kitten 80* - Congrats on taking the first pill! I really hope they work for you and this cycle is the one x

*AFM:* I'm feeling quite anxious today. Am so worried now about it not working. I need to get my PMA back!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mandy Thanks hon


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am on flippin email watch again    I hate it when I don't get a reply straight away


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay I got it    I am to stop pills on 27th and scan on 30th - 31st


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,
can i just ask a quick question!!  who is leona? could i e mail her and ask when ive will start for me? if so could i have her e-mail please.

cassie sorry its a bfn hun,i would get in touch with the pct and ask for more funding..its gotta be worth a try.x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

i mean ivf


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im so up for a meet and i fink as far as i no that im free that day so would love to come and meet u, i have meet star when we had info day but didnt know it was star until i got home and said i was at the front of the cue lol and she was behind me,  im sure star thought i was nuts hey star hehe xx

cassie im sooo sorry for ur news hun      xx

good luck for everyone who is havin scans etc this week and also    for those of u who r now pupo xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy it will be nice to meet you hon 

Hi Clomid have you had any one say when you would be starting  , Leona is head nurse she is loverly

[email protected]


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph you are nuts! But so am i! lol!

Sorry be back on later, just on lunch break, having crap day! Servers gone down at work and its been very stressful as I was in on my own for 2 hours :-(

Best get back and see whats going on! Hi all xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten,i was told id be starting september,but dunno when ill e-mail leona and ask her.x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh hon get on it they take for ever they will probably give you aqua scan and bloods before you actully start so I would nag now hon


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello All

Thanks for the lovely welcome!

Cassie - I had a feeling that was what you were waiting for and I'm so sorry it was bad news   
I tried acupuncture last time I had treatment and although I was sceptical, it was really relaxing and lovely, so has to be a good thing - the way our lives are these days, anything that forces us to lie down and close our eyes for a bit is going to be better for us!  Good luck with it all.  There are some that specialise in fertility issues so check to see if they do when you're booking.

Lins - hope your scan went ok today.  As for the headaches - try upping your water drinking to help flush the drugs through your system and make sure you're not dehydrated.

Lisa16 - hope your scan went well too

Jesse - hope you heard back and it was good news

Laura - great news on your sooner than expected FU.  Seems like cancellations are the way to go - will remember that if they ever cancel on me!  Lovely that your mum is coming with you - must be nice to have her support.

GG - hope the EC went ok and wasn't too uncomfortable.  Enjoy the drug high    

Kitten - good luck with the cycle and glad they didn't keep you waiting too long!

Tatti - glad the 2WW is going ok.  The walk sounds lovely - another lovely mum by the sounds of things!   it didn't rain for you (whereabouts are you?  Assume not London from the fields!!)

Mandy - PMA is the only thing allowed here surely?!   Hope you're feeling a bit brighter now.


AFM - feel excited and nervous at the same time.  Seems weird to be back on the rollercoaster.  Dying to start the pee sticks but going to wait until tomorrow as there's no point wasting them!  

Trying to juggle treatment with work and my parents and sister visiting so feel a bit frantic.  Was meant to be working from home on Friday but now I have my scan need to come in, so got to find an excuse to go home afterwards as my parents arrive from France tomorrow for 10 days and my sister and her boyfriend are coming over Friday afternoon for the night.  Hoping the fact that this week is really busy will be enough of a reason for them to let me WFH in the afternoon (otherwise I don't get home till 20.00!).   I can pull something off with work - was really looking forward to seeing all my family!

Anyway, talking of work, I'd better get on really.  Got a package to deliver, letters to type and meetings to sort out so not like I'm twiddling my thumbs!   

Keep up the PMA ladies and keep smiling


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi TQ    thanks hon it is exciting now we are back on the rollercoaster but also a bit frightend


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Afternnon all

Hope you are all well? I am making an executive decision and saying the meet up will be Saturday 25th Sept at 1.30pm at La Tasca, Lakeside Boardwalk. I am not fussed where we eat so if anyone has any other suggestions I am fine with that, just let me know!! I am assuming none of you will be dragging your DH's to lunch (although I know they may be giving you lifts / sent off shopping?). Will post this on another Essex thread where some ladies wanted to meet if that is okay with you all?

*Lins* - I think you were sat in front of me in the waiting room today. I didn't see what you wrote about what you would be wearing until just now so am doubly sure it was you. Were you with an older lady? I was toying with the idea of tapping you on the shoulder and asking "Are you Lins from FF" but would have felt a right prat if you weren't!!!

*AFM*: Baseline went well. Lining 2.4 and 5 small follies on right and 3 on left (think that is the right way round!!). Start stimming tonight but they want me back on Monday for another scan. Had a migraine all yesterday evening, night and most of today - nothing has shifted it so feeling bit spaced out and head feels like it is a vice. Wish the sun would also shine, and I've put on a few pounds as not been up the gym since Saturday - just feeling generally sorry for myself today!!!
Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lisa I have put that in my diary   , DH wont be there    he don't like crowds specially being all women


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi All

Lisa yes I was there today with my mum. 

Been home since 2 but been waiting for a call to find out what to do as lining thinned out
nicely but had cysts in both ovaries had to have bloods done to see of they making hormones just got call all ok start gonal f tonight next scan next Wednesday at 11.30 still got an awful headache willcome  online again later

love to all

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay Lins next stage    sorry about your headaches


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have been on FF before but a while back now.

I have finally started TX on currently on Buserelin (day 6) got scan on 24th Aug?? 

Im excited but nervous.... 

Ayone else ot same stage as me? Im also under Barts hopsital

Shelley x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Shelley I am sort of   , I am on pills and have scan on 30th


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pills before you start Buserelin? sorry, its all so confusing to me lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ladies, finally home! yay! What a sh1t day!

Lins I had the same thing with cysts , actually at both times now but managed to start next day as you did Yay you're onto next stage   

Lisa, well done for sorting meet up, DP is racing that weekend so I am good to come and chat/eat etc.  Depending on whether I am pregnant or not might get lift and drink or if not I will be driving! 

Hi ShelleyLouise, I am a little bit infront, got lining scan tomorrow, but theres lots of us started at mo so we are all kinda scattered from starting through to 2ww! Hope you are ok hun and welcome   

I am chilling while DP is making me dinner, then I am looking for a new job! lol!

xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

Just a quickie from me cause i'm still feeling poorly and going to wrap myself up in a blanket to try and shift it.  Have EC tomorrow early am so want to be feeling a bit better for then.  I'll post again (prob tomorrow now), if I'm not too  

Shame I'm going to miss the catch up on the 25th  but hope to join you on a future get together  

Hi   to all our newbies - TQ, Shelleylouise, Clomid user - you'll find lots of support, advice and fun on this thread. 


Oh and Mandy - there's everything to be hopeful for lovely.  Relax, chill out, get dh and your friends to pamper you.  PMA   will be back in no time    Here's some to help you on your way ...                      


   to everyone else (sorry for lack of personals).  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

Shelley no berslin for me just pills then menapur and another injection to stop ov   .

I worked out I would probably be testing the day b4 meet


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - Glad you got a quick reply. I hope everything goes well with taking the pills.

*clomid user* - Leona is one of the nurses. She is lovely but I've only met her a couple of times. We mostly see Debbie Wall who is a Senior Sister. She knows our case so if she's in, then she tends to deal with us! But I've seen a few others when she's not been there. Barts can be terrible at contact putside of treatment, but once you start treatment they are much better! One of the nurses told me recently that what they do is print off all the emails, then pull out the ones from patients who are currently in treatment and those get dealt with first.

*TQ* - Sounds like you have a very busy week! I hope your scan goes well.

*Lisa16* - Glad your baseline went well. Good luck with stimming.

*lins* - Glad to hear your scan went well. I think cysts are very common during down-regging. My friend had them on a couple of our cycles. The first time we had to abandon because the cysts were producing hormones, but the second time we were able to keep going. Glad to hear yours are okay and you can move forward as planned.

*Shelleylouise73* - Good luck! I'm a little ahead of you as I'm now in my 2ww, but there are quite a few on here who are down-regging or stimming. Good luck with your cycle.

*Gregorys Girl* - Good luck for tomorrow. I hope you feel better in the morning x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Mandy how do you feel


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

GG what time you at barts? anyone else at Barts tomorrow? x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No not tomorrow hon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ah thats a shame mate :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well we have the 25th to meet


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

oh yeh! cool! Cant wait, be cool!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't no how I am gonna get there as DH SAID HE MIGHT BE AWAY THAT WEEKEND


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Where are you? If I drive I could always get you on the way?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hutton Brentwood?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

near the fire station?! if we see nearer the time if im driving hun, ill get you on the way if ya like  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Thank you hon that would be nice if you don't mind, yes oposit bishops hill collage


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No probs mate, it would be on the way anyway.  Just check nearer the time that I have the car etc  otherwise we are good to go


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - I'm feeling okay, thanks. Slowly getting my PMA back. It's just dawning on me that this is it! If this doesn't work, then I will be calling it a day, which makes me really sad :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay this is exciting   

Hi Mandy I so    that this is it for you and your friend


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes mandy me too, lets keep that pma and really hope and     his is the one xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

we will be pg this year girls


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten,i emailed leona and she got straight back to me well about 5 times within an hr so that was good timeing for me..she said just to call on day one of my af and i can start that month..but i said i need to be induced..shes going to get my notes and get back to me.
i dont think i will need an aqua scan as i already have kids and the only problem i have is pcos...well i hope i dont need one as ive been pulled around enougth down there..lol.xx

mandy,thanks for the welcome.xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

At the station on my way to Barts! Morning ladies. X

For some silly reason feel nervous! :-(


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning All

Feeling abit more human today although still tired, but thankfully, no headache!!!!

*Star* - Good luck with scan - am sure you will be fine sweetie.xxxx 

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, glad your headaches have gone an you feel better, nothing worst!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just done my injection and forgot to get the air out of it first - so much for feeling more human!! Obviously not with it still. Have just had a massive panic and checked web to see if I have done myself any damage but looks like I will live!!

Has anyone else done this? It was only about a ml of air that I injected - any reassurance would be most appreciated!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Lovely ladies  

GG Good luck with EC today I hope  it all goes well and you get some nice eggies and that they do their jiggy thing and give you perfect embies.    

Star you'll be fine I just know it.  

Lisa 16 Glad you're feeling more normal today. It's all drug related as I suffered with bad heads too!  Don't worry about a little air as long as you don't do it too often once is fine just try and remember.   I know it's easier said than done though especially when you do these things at around the same time of day and have other things going on in your mind too!   

A big thank you to you all for the kind words of support over the last few days.    

I'm having my first Acupuncture today and don't know what to expect really but am sure all will be ok. Now all I have to do is get those tears  under control again!  

Hi and  to everybody else.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning Cassie

Thanks for this. Have never done it before and will not be doing it again. Was busy ensuring that I remembered to drop my Burselin dose and just changed needles and did the injection without even thinking!! Do feel bit groggy from migraine so will blame that rather than my inadequacy to give an injection!!!!
I reallly hope you start to feel a bit better soon - it will take a little while. Its not just the stress and disappointment but also time to get the hormone meds out of your system that you have pumped it with for the last several weeks. Hope acupuncture goes well today - will help with tears and focus hopefully.xxx

*GG* - Good luck with EC.xxx

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa I've done that few times, it won't kill ya! Think it's worse if we were injecting to a vein!

I'm exactly the same this tx not with it! I drove on wrong side of the road this morn when I finally realised something wasn't right!good job there was no one about! 

Hi cassie good luck with the acupuncture 

Gg - good luck with ec, may see you in waiting room! X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dozy mares aren't we!! Let us know how scan goes.xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Will do mate, almost at Liverpool street! Really hope I'm good to go then I may have fet Friday and have weekend to rest


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning!

GG - good luck with EC today

Good luck to everyone with scans, EC & ET today


AFM - Had my EC yesterday & got 14 eggs, just waiting for the call to let me know whether fertilised & what day I need to go in for ET.

Really suffering today & looking about 6 months pregnant, ended up coming to work, but don't want to stand up in case anyone notices my belly! Fortunately my boss & one of the ladies I work with knows but that leaves 8 others that don't & i'm sure there will be questions?! 

-x-


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lorny you're mad going in to work today you clearly aren't well enough and should have taken 48 hours off at least!  Well done on14 eggs I hope  you hear soon that they have done well.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

I know trouble is I felt fine when I left Barts yesterday but I guess the drugs were still having an effect, so I text my boss & told him i'd be in. if I feel worse I'll head home though....

thanks hunny, fingers crossed!

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Lorny go home sweet heart I did that last text and boy did I suffer   , well done any way.

Clom Thats good hon , Its a new procedur and I think we all have to have the aqua   

Star hope everything go's ok

Lisa Hi hon It will be ok as its not in vein 

GG good luck hon 

Cassie    

Hi anyone I have missed, day 2 of popping is going ok


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies

Cassie   good luck with ur acupunture today, hope its nice and relaxing for you, dont worry about the tears even if a few escape today. 

Lorny well done on 14 eggs, good luck for that call today        

Kitten day 2 wow already 

lisa16 had u done that in a vein u might be introuble, i did some silly things like fill the syring and went to inject the whole lot without removeing the air and getting down to the right dose, i did stop before i did it tho, had needle in me tho lol, and when u inject trigger u do the whole lot air and all, so u will be fine.

Star, dont be nervous hun, i am sure u will be ready, and hopefully get a date to have ur embies back.

Laura good luck with FU today, hope u get a start date 

clomid i had babies already and still had to have it, u will find it less painful. if u need it dont worry, no more worse then a smear.

Mandy how is 2ww going?

Tatti is that first week ove with now, or am i ahead of my time?

GG good luck wih EC today, hopeing u get some nice follies today  

stephy how r u hun?

twang u have been quiet

Kirsty   will all be systems go for you

tcardy are you packed yet my daughte goes away on the 1st and she has started to pack already lol

miley i think u have a scan today good luck hpe ur ready for EC, if its EC today good luck.

ok who have i missed?? if someone i am so sorry   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Jess 

Hows you


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Kitten,

i am doing ok, just been told when i am ready for ET i will hve 3 or 4 blasto  ready for me  now have to try and forget my dream i had last night. i dreamed i was on aplane dont know where going but it was flying really low, and ppl were pointing at the wings. i see smoke and start shouting land this plane and had to all get off and call the firebrgade, police and well i dont remember much more, apart from riding on a police car lol plane landed in the road in london somewhere lol

hows ur IBS today?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow this all moved very quick    so I take it they let you have more funding?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

On my way back ladies, I am good to go! Womb is 11.9 and triple layer whatever that means! 

Waiting for a call tonight to let me know when fet will be! Either Friday or early next week!  

Back to work now to ruin a good day! Oh more stress!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats Brilliant hon   , I am having hot flushes


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks mate! Even more scared now! What if I go through all this and my embies don't survive!? Just have to try to stay positive! 

Why flushes got of the hrt? What pills you on? 

I'm like that all the time! I've just eaten an egg sandwich, crisps and now some giant buttons! Oh my god I need to stop!


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh that's great star....got to stick with the PMA!!

Just had my call from embryologist to advise out of 14 eggs, 12 were mature enough & 9 fertilised! yay! am booked in for ET on Friday but if there are 4 top grade ones friday am then will be left to Blastocyst & transferred on Sunday!

i'm soooo excited but am already dreading the 2ww!

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Lorney   

Star I am taking Northisterone atm


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's pukka lorny! How exciting! I'm dreading that call morning of fet!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am not going to think that far ahead    to frightend


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I know I analyse things too much! Chill star chill! 

Almost back to work :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hae lernt to take step by step


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star fab news on ur lining    the time has flown hey u will b pupo b4 u no it   

hey kitten hows u hun xx

hey jesse im ok just cant wait to be bacon th tx road again hope ur ok xx

lorny fab news on ur embies hun xx

hey to everyone else xx

atm im still waitin for af to show, my last proper natural af was in march and then the mc bleed was the 5th july sodont have a clue when af will show. but a little confused bout my discharge (tmi comin) for the last 2 weeks it has been like jelly and loads of very weird.   
do any of u know when roughly i will c af? if not do u no when i should mention it to barts? xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Stephy

I am sorry your going through this.    The same happened to me last year, I had a ERPC (almost the same as a D&C) and AF arrived 6 weeks later to the day. I was told you can wait up to 12 weeks after the ERPC before AF arrives. You should tell Barts that you havent had a natural AF since the ERPC, they may well give you a pill to get things moving. 

Hang in there hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey skybreeze was that not includin ur  bleed after erpc??  as i had an erpc as well whic the bleed lasted over 2 weeks nearly 3 weeks


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy   

I get jelly like cm as well sometimes


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten nah not heard from the pct yet, i be honest i dont think they will let us have extra funding, the 4 embies is us paying for it. but now need to work out flight costs etc,  and looking for october/nove time, see when af comes this month and next and go from there.

Star well done hun, good luck for that call 

lorny well done on 9 that is great, hoefully u get to blastos, but u kow they will only allow 1 back??

how r u doing natalie? any news with u hun

stephy i woud give it 6 weeks and see if af comes from the time of ur erpc and if nothing contact barts.

laura i know u wont read this untill ur back but hope its good news.

Cassie hope u enjoy ur sessio today

 to everyone else

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

stephyandmatt said:


> hey skybreeze was that not includin ur bleed after erpc?? as i had an erpc as well whic the bleed lasted over 2 weeks nearly 3 weeks


After my ERPC I bleed for just over 2 weeks, Then AF arrived 4 weeks later. I was lucky that AF returned normally so quickly. 
Dont forget hun you were 10 weeks pregnant your hormones were going mad then, and all of a sudden its over, and your having a ERPC... Plus the IVF before your pregnancy, it will take a while for you hormones to balance again. Once I had a natural AF I didnt ovulate for a while. I was having 22 day cycles for months.

At your follow up have a chat about this with your consultant, there is nothing to worry about.

N xxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

steph hun mine took 7 weeks to show after MC x


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Jesse4ever - they've told us that whether it's blasto or not we will only be allowed 1 embie transferred as we are under East of England & under 35, however nobody at Bart's can explain to us why this is the case?! Does any one on here know why?
Lorna


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lorny its the law they are only allowed to put 1 back in under 35's to help stop muli births and complications. i am 39 and was told only 1 blasto too.

1 blasto is good anyway a much highter sucess rate 

lsia
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess flight    where you going oh I am confused I have missed somthing


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

ahh, at least I know now. thank you.

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Still apain in the **** tho ah


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

definitely, lol! They did say they can do more than 1 embie for anyone that isn't east of england. But am I right in thinking that as we are East of England we get free freezing?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes we do


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic, I don't remember being told that but my sister (Miley - Dawn) said she was told that at the info session.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes I think up to 10 yrs   , I am having some horrible twinges left side


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten flights to czec reublic for FET. i dont think they do it over here.

i wished i had free freezing but would have been charge 1200 if we had any. i am not classed as east of england.

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I never thought of going abroud    what does czec stand for or is that what its called , I am such a


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

after reading through, i am a bit confused!!!! when i had ivf @ Barts in 2006 i had 2 embies put back in, has this now changed to 1, and was also told embie freezing was about £1000.00 has this changed to??

sorry for all the questions

Tracey 

xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten its the Czech Republic lol

tcardy, last TF i had had the price of £1200 for 10 years and if u didnt use 10 years u get a refund. u can have 2 back as ur down the road to me so ur ok.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Jesse, so do they still charge for freezing??


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

tcardy yes theydo its either £1000 or £1200 for 10 years.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hello everyone
cassie so sorry huni but hope accupuncture goes ok

had info session few wks ago and was told if you was in group east of england freezing was free for 10 years and over 35(me) could have 2 embies put back but if went to blast one, confirmed this with barts

afm had scan yesterday got 5 follies on one and 6 on the other, got another scan on mon and started gonal f lastnight so hopefully fingers crossed everything will be ok.

hope everyone ok, got awful headache and back to work later and got to tell them whats going on so bit stressed. sorry no personals will have catch up tomorrow.  dawn xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Miley your on you way


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello ladies!    

Gosh there's lots going on at the mo - loads of luck to everyone getting ready for / having tx.    

Dragged DH out to shops today - need new work clothes as 'Back to School' on Monday.    I don't know how much I spent (too scared to work it out) but had a wobble when I realised one bra cost 25 quid.    But boy does it hoik em up!    Bought skirt, dress, 2 jumpers and 3 shirts.  Oh and a belt.  Want shoes but DH won't let me!  Says because I don't drive I will just have to take one pair of heels to work and leave them there so I can walk to work in pumps.  Little does he know I've told my boss to clear a space in our office for my shoes and bags!    

Went to see Inception for the 2nd time yesterday - v good.  My mum, bless her, said she wouldn't get ice cream at the start, she'd wait until the interval.    They've surely not done intervals for 20 years!  

Well I hope you're all well.  The meet at Lakeside sounds good.  

Speak soon.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jingle Yes I hope to see you there   , Bless your mum


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Come home from work early as feel crap and dizzy so thought would catch up with you all before I go and lie down again!!! Thanks for the reassurances regarding my stupidity and 'air in needle' incident this morning. I know into a vein is a different story, and thought I would live but wanted to check with someone else!!

*Star* - Great news about lining. Hope everything else goes smoothly.xx

*Jesse/Lisa* - So are you buying FE in Czech. Am not sure what it is you are doing, where and how much? How does that work with medication for you?

*Lorny* - that's great news. I hope I get to that stage this time.xxx

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all well

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good thanks Lisa but so so tiered trying to keep eyes open


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all 

I'm on my phone typing this so won't do many personals but will tomorrow promise 

EC today and I'm happy to say I got 8 eggs which is great for a poor responder like me  Me and dh are dead chuffed. The op was really easy (despite my worrying and horrible cold). I've had GA in the past so worried I'd feel it but it was fine, DRs & nurses amazing. Still feeling coldie  so back in bed. Now the anxiety has set in for tomorrows call ... 

Good reading about you all, esp 

Lorny- congrats on eggs/embies hope you get to blasts hon x

star - great news about ET. Try not and stress, I'm sure it will be fine. I was at barts same time as you but I was through in the ward so would have missed you.

Hi everyone else, promise I'll catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done GG


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks kitten *hugs* Hows things with you?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not to bad just sooooooo tiered I don't no whats going on I am normally wide awake


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

GG - what was you wearing? I saw 2 couples get called through to ward so you could have been one of those?

I was wearing black dress type thing with flowery top and I was one of the only ones to be on my own as everyone else was with partners :-(

Well I got the call and we are in next Tuesday for FET! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm taking a few days off after if all ok and I go in to chill out and rest up


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Well done GG and good luck!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Star


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I know! How quick does it come round! Scarey! Just got to get through this crappy week @ work first!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am not liking me job I am so bored all the time


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Lisa16 - thank you, hope &  for you - i'm sure all will work out this time

GG - Well done on 8 eggs! that's great  

Don't know about everyone else but I just can't concentrate at work at the mo, I guess everything's playing on my mind! 

-x-


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Star - don't think it could have been me. We were taken through at 7.30 so would have missed you I think. There were no ladies on their own. Great news you've got a date - how exciting! All going well with our embies we'll be suffering the 2ww together x 

Kitten - sorry you're feeling so tired. You've prob worked yourself up to start and now it's here you're exhausted ha ha You take it easy lovely lady xx

Thanks for the well wishes girls. Xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow so much happened.

Star well done and good luck tuesday, i am sure they wil be fine  i am at barts tuesday but not untill 7.30.

GG well done on growning them 8 eggies, good luck for that call tomorrow. hope u feel better.

Lisa16 well done on getting to the next stage, good luck with scan on monday. we are buying 6 embies at blast stage and having 4 put back, its mainly natural FET, i take the pill for so many days and then pegesterone the day before ET, have a scan to make sure lining is ok, that is done in the uk. cost wise anything from 1000 to 3000 euros depending on the clinic and ur age of course, i am almost 40. 

hello everyone else   

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done GG - fingers crossed for a good result tomorrow

Star - Not too long now then!!! 

Jesse/Lisa - Thanks for that. Didn't know you could do that. 4 put back though?!! What if they all take?!!!

Kitten - Get a good night's sleep luv - you will feel better in the morning.xx

Just off for dinner
xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa16 then i will have quads, that would be a gift of a life time, bt i wold be happy and hope one would take or 2.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just thought i would pop on b4 i fall asleep lol


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*clomid user* - I'm glad they got back to you promptly. I hope things get moving now for you.

*Cassie 76* - I hope the acupuncture went okay today.

*Lorny *- Glad to hear ec went well. Lots of lovely embies - that's fab! I really hope you can go to Blast!

*jesse4ever* - I hope everything goes well for your donor FET. I have a surrogate friend who had donor FET in Czech Republic. They used Reprofit and got pregnant with twins first time.

*star888* - That's a fab lining! Good luck for et next week. I'm sure your frosties will come out okay.

*stephyandmatt* - My af's have been totally messed up so I can't remember how long it took after each miscarriage. I hope yours shows up soon.

*miley *- Glad scan went well. Good luck with stimming x

*Jinglebell* - Lovely to hear from you x

*Lisa16* - Hope you're feeling better x

*Gregorys Girl* - That's fab! Glad ec went well. I hope you get lots of lovely embies.

*hugs* to anyone I've missed.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Girls,

How are we all?  Not many personals tonight as I am shattered.  

GG- Well done on EC

Clomid- glad you got some answers!! 

Lorny- I was told that you can only have one back on first go if you are under 35.  If on your second go and everything is ok (as in no signs of OHSS etc) then you can have two back.  If you get to blast regardless of everything you can only have one blast put back.  I had this confirmed by Catherine (Senior nurse) today.

Lisa16- Hope your feeling better

Jingle- How are you? What are you up to at the moment??  Are you going to have any more treatment?

Stephyandmatt- I know what its like waiting for AF. Not in the same circumstances as you as mine never shows up naturally, but I know how it feels waiting for AF to show.

Miley- well done! your onto the next stage!!! not long now and you will be pupo!!!

Cassie- How was the acupuncture??

Jesse(Lisa)- are we still on for lunch tonorrow??

Kitten- how are you my lovely. I have taken then tablets before, they made me feel awful, Tired all the time and my head all over the place.  It does get better I promise! Stick with it my lovely!!! 

AFM- I went for FU today.  What a palarva! I went expecting that I would get my new protacol and collect my drugs.  NOPE!!! that didn't happen.  I have been told that we now all of a sudden have the option of IUI.  This has never been an option before, as far as ive been told DH's seman analysis has improved.  As its still not normal levels though the success rate for the IUI working is only 10-15% chance. We also still have the chance of ICSI, although they are concerned that I will get OHSS again.     .  I spoke to Catherine after and she said although IUI is an option she don't know if we will get funded for IUI as the PCT don't like you to go backwards to go forwards.  Ive spoken to DH and we are both in agreement we would rather go for the ICSI with the increased chance of success. So that is the plan.  I have got to Email Catherine to confirm and then she will get the Consultants to confirm a protocal for me.  So Although I am no further in front of knowing a date to start I am as I know I will be getting my protocal hopefully next week when my bloods are back.  

Love and hugs to all.

XxX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Laura!

I think going for ICSI is the right decision hun, much better chance and more controlled x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura - I agree with star.  Seems odd going 'backwards' as you say.  And if there is a risk of OHSS, they can always delay ET.  Good decision, I think!  

Yes, we will be moving onto IVF in June.  I'm starting a new job next week and just want to focus on that for a bit.  Then at the end of May all my students are on study leave, so there shouldn't be too much hassle about time off.  Just finished decorating most of the house and realised, with some amusement, that I would just DIE if it was covered in nappies and toys and stuff!    I'll be fine after the novelty of haing a decorated house has worn off, but my niece isn't allowed round yet!  

Hope everyone's well.

J x


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Star & Jingle,

Thanks for the support, We feel its the right choice too.  I don't understand the going backwards either, If I'm honest, It felt like he couldn't be bothered to do the paper work today to get my protocal done today.  It seemed like he was putting hurdles in my way as soon as I walked through the door.  I was told that they had to offer the IUI to cover their bums coz if I get OHSS again then they can say "well we did offer you another route".  But its like me and DH said, I would rather risk the OHSS and have a better chance of success than play safe from the OHSS and reduce our chances with IUI.  I have been told to loose some weight too.  ALthough my weight is exactly the same today as what it was before I started tx.  I'm so pleased with that seeing as I put on over two and a half stone from the OHSS and drugs. Ive managed to get rid of it all.  I have been told a very low carbs diet will help me, so any suggestions of any that work would be great,  I have also been told to double my dose of Metformin.

Jingle- I know what you mean about your house.  Ours has been decorated almost two years, and we have cream carpet, I am just starting to come round to the idea of toys etc strewn all over the place, by the tme I actually fall pg and have the baby, i'm sure I will be used to it! lol.

Star- Good luck for ET next week. I can't believe how fast its come round!!! How are the HRT tablets making you feel?

XxX


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Laura200012001 *- I think you're doing the right thing going for ICSI. I really hope it works for you.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Ladies i need somehelp here i know u cant make my mind up but let me nkwo what u woul do.

i was just offered thisI have 3 blastocystst from donors A+, (female born 1982 and male 1987) 2 blastocysts are hatching grade 1, 1 blastocyst is expanding grade 1-2

my blood group is O- but with this clinic its easier to gett o then the one offering 4 and also its 600 euros cheaper, plus flights would be more direct. see its tempting but would be a different blood group.

so wold u go for same blood group or do u think it dont matter

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I've always been led to believe that the blood group doesn't matter. My treatment is considered 'donor embryo' even though I intend to give the baby back to the 'donor' at the end! And the clinic were only concerned about whether I was Rhesus Positive or Negative. If I'd been Rhesus Negative, then I would need to have Anti-D injections during the pregnancy (just like I would with my own pregnancies anyway). But I'm Rhesus Positive so not an issue. The blood group of the 'donor' parents wasn't an issue.

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Just realised you might have been thinking about the blood group of the resulting baby? If you are, then I would say don't worry. I haven't a clue what blood group my parents are and never thought to ask 

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy,

i guess my only problem is if and i know its a big IF anything was to go wrong and needed soemthing later and neither of us could help.

i turned them down in the end as the man was blond lol we asked for both to be dark. but another clinic has our match but a little more expensive.

GG good luck for yor call hun

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I thought post first read back   

Hope your all ok , I feel a bit strangs peeps and to be honest its frightening me , I keep going dizzy


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten its because u are shutting ur body down and putting it into early menopause. try and take it easy.

sorry a few had posted already this morning lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning all

Lisa(jesse) - no idea on the blood group sorry, but Mandy has given some good advice.  See that you're considering going elsewhere anyway.  Oh hun I really hope this works out for you.    Thanks for thinking of me.  I'm feeling a bit anxious about the call to be honest.  Really hope we've got some good embies    Anyway, i'll pop back on a bit later once I know.

Kitten - make sure you take it easy.  No rushing around and if it gets worse then call or email Leona to give yourself peace of mind.  I'm feeling a bit wonky today still.  I'm generally okay but having light headed moments too.  It'll be the drugs working their way out of my system though.  You take care okay    


I'm going to have to do a read back on everyone to catch up.  I have been following daily but what with this cold (its still here  ) and EC i'm not really 'with it' so need a reminder.  Hope you're all well though.  Some personals coming up shortly


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps   I don't like not being in controll 

GG hope you light head is ok   

Jess I don't no about blood groups    sorry 

Laura thanks hon   

everyone eles


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lisa - I know you've gone with a different option now, but don't worry about blood groups at all. Children don't necessarily have the same blood group as their parents - it's not quite as simple in terms of inheritance as people think. I'm O neg and my mum is O pos. No idea what my dad is.

Out of A, O and B you can have loads of combinations and depending on the group of the parents, the child can have a completely different one, eg A+B can = O group child. (Not sure if that combo is EXACTLY right, but it's the same principle. Will try to find a website that explains it better than me! 

http://www.bloodbook.com/inherited.html

Okay - look at the tables as it's really simple there.

J x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't even no what blood group I am


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Wouldn't worry kitten.  Barts should know - ask next time you're up.

Have just confused myself as I can't be neg if my mum is pos, but that's what it says on our donor cards.    Now I (unfortunately) look THE SAME as my mum, so no question of parentage, plus I have a newspaper clipping of my mum looking DELIGHTFUL (    ) and a bit wobbly having just given birth to me.  

So eiher blood donor people are wrong or website is.  Should find out really...    

J x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Morning everyone

hope everyone is ok.
I'm still suffering with headaches and feel like my whole world has be turned upside down with dsd moving in it's all fine but I'm running around trying to get things sorted for
her and get her into a school.  She has got a friend staying
for a couple of days which is nice.  Not
heard from her mother at all.

Gg how you doing

jinglebell what school are you at

jesse where will you have treatment

mandy how you feeling

star laura lorny miley cassie lisa clomid and everyone hi hugs xx

afm tmi think I'm bleeding slightly day 23 of down reg and day 2 of Stims is this normal


Lindsey xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes I think so Lins I was bleeding early into stimms   

Jingle maybe your an alian


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lins, are u drinking lots of water i a still hoping for another go at barts if not it wil lbe CZ hopefully find out soo   

jinglebell, if u have 2 - parents u can still be a + i found that one out. and embryo donation aint been around that long lol my dh is going to find out his as now wondering if he is - and i am + as in late pg it can cause mc, so its something else we need to look into.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I'm just not sure two + parents, or even one + and one - parent can make a -.    I will need to check my mum's donor card again, but I'm SURE she's pos.    

Kitten - yes, prob an alien.  When I was born my mum said I looked like a half-plucked chicken - purple with blonde hair - and she started crying and said she didn't want me!    Bless her.  (I don't look like a chicken now tho, so phew!)

Lins - was at Deanes until Feb but now lecturing at SEEVIC.  Is LOVELY!  

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well they said I looked like a monkey    thick black spiky hair


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi ya everyone, lots going on will defo catch up later after work, hope everyone ok.

good luck with any scans/ec anyone has today

jesse where abouts in essex did you say you were?

  to all dawnxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Miley


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

I will add my mother is lovely, just in case you all thought she was a bit of a meanie rejecting me.    Once they'd cleaned me up she was fine, except for having to explain my hair to my dad (both parents are very dark haired)    

J x


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi ya kitten how are you? have you ever met jesse? when i was up hosp tues i was looking at everyone thinking i wonder if that is one of the girls!!!lol they mustve thought i was a nutter staring all the time lolxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

tobe honest it will only ladys like us that will think the ugliest baby born is beautiful.

Miley no not yet but I will


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

kitten  just me and dh have been talking about embryo donation obv if i fell pregnant only rather than let any we dont nd perish, but nd to look into it more, after being on this journey makes you wanna try and help others if poss

dawnxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yer we said we would help anyone specially my lil sis


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi girls

So i've had my call and out of our 8 eggs, 6 were mature and only 2 fertilised.  2 is good right?  So why am I feeling a bit blue and anxious??  I'm worried (and maybe you can help me with this), that we will find out tomorrow that one (or both) are abnormal.  Could this happen?  Don't want to drive myself crazy thinking about it, but also don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed tomorrow.  I know we're lucky to have these two and i'm hoping and   that they go on divide and be strong.  It also means we've got ET tomorrow.  Any words of wisdom and support i'd really welcome right now


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG day 2 transfers have as much success as day 3 or even blasts i only had 1 fertilized so to me 2 is brilliant


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

GG - Just remember it only takes 1!  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

keep    gg as star said it does only take one    xx

how is everyone?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

GG I'm keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for your two embies.  Please think positively  as it'll help and if you're there for ET tomorrow that's brilliant as I think they're better off in you than waiting to go further in a dish! However if you get to blast that's also brilliant.  It aint over until the fat lady sings and I won't do that to you.  

I'm now thinking of doing that from my point of view though!  

Ladies I forgot to say how acupuncture went yesterday it was lovely but I also had a moment when I wanted to giggle as she rubbed my belly upper and then lower and when she did the lower it wobbled wobbled wobbled!    I also had head massage, neck and shoulders too although that didn't last long and if it had I would have been asleep!  

Everybody keep your chins up.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks girls. I appreciate your support.  Just being worrier.  I'm chuffed we got 2, just want to know they will be okay and make it to transfer   Got to get my PMA BACK


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

GG that's what I want to hear.    I'll even have words with him upstairs if you like.     

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Cassie  , if you could have a word as I'll take all the help I can get    I'm absolutely exhausted what with this cold and EC yesterday.  Going to rest up for a bit.  Need all my strength for tomorrow


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

GG take plenty of vitamin c and rest up and sleep plenty till tomorrow. I'm sure all will go well tomorrow.       

I hope  your cold goes too!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

GG - I'm sure all will go well tomorrow, fingers crossed for me & you both! what time are you due to go in for EC tomorrow. I'm booked for 10:20am, but they have said they will call me by 8:30am if it changes to Sunday. 

Now really hoping they do ET tomorrow so i've got the weekend to put my feet up & do nothing.

  to everyone!

Lorna
-x-


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies.
gg..id say 2eggs is brilliant because it only takes 1,chin up and be positive...hope all goes well tommrow.xx

kitten..i had another e-mail from leona and she said the doctor has my notes and has to look at my protocol..wot does this mean? sorry never had ivf before..lol.x

im sorry i dont post alot and find it really hard because i forget who you all are but do always read on hear and wish all you lovely ladies best of luck.xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Clom it means doctor is deciding which drugs and plan for you then Leona will tell you to come in and collect your plan and a prescription for your drugs take £40 with you when you go


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten how are you doing hun?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not to bad hon head a bit light at times   , you ok hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten that'll be the drugs it's a good job we're not given anything recreational or we'd be more spaced out!   

I'm having a bad little while at the mo!    I don't think the full extent of what has happened has hit me yet!  I wonder what Bart's counsellors are really like. Do you know anyone who has spoken to them?  

Even though I'm having a rough time I'm still here to support you others.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

cassie you can have a phone appointment with her she looks and sounds nice


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

gg thats fantastic and yes it only takes one   hard for you and fingers tightly crossed

lorny good luck tomorrow sis let me knowxxx


cassie all thinking of you, must be really hard but yes i agree give them a ring and c if they can help  

hope everyone all ok

lots of love to allxxxx dawn


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie Like I said before hon just pick up the phone I will be there


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten what you mean you don't have to travel up there?  

I think I'm still too raw to talk over the phone to them.  

Do you think I should leave a message with the nurses and they'll get one to phone me?  

I'm hoping they'll be able to give us some more options. What do you think?  

Hi Miley how's things going with you? I forgotten where you are in TX are you on the 2ww? 

 Thanks for your support ladies.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember them saying at info that you can phone and make a phone appointment so the counceller will treat the phone call as if you were there 1 hour just talking.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks for that.  I'll give them a ring when I'm ready then.  

I've tried sending you a text but I don't think I have your number down right!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi cassie no had baseline scan and on gonal f now got another scan monday just have to c what happens then.

cassie heart goes out to you hun give them a ring, wish we could all do something for you to make it all better  
lots of love to you,  dawnxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Miley.  I must be going nuts it must be your sister that has had EC done right?!    

Good luck for scan on Monday.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Hon sorry got busy


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

well i met the lovely Laura today and she is really lovey, Laura thx for that chat today, look forwrd to next time   

Cassie see ur pg and ask them to put in for extra funding, you have got pg once so u can again   

GG it only takes one and day 2 well lots of clinic only do day 2 no matter how many embies u get, they say they do much better inside you then anywhere else. so good luck for ET tomorrow.

Lorney god luck fro ET tomorrow, u can always choose what u want anyway if u disagree with them

miley i am in barking in essex hun. i knwo ur close to Laura in benfleet  

star how u doing hun

Kitten are you eating before you tak them pills?  

stephy hows u hun?

lisa16 he stimming is going ok   u get to ET this time and no ohss.

kirsty hows u hunn

mandy ows the 2ww hope its going ok and that little embies is snuggling in good.

lins did u start to stim tuesday

clomid user hope u get ur protocal sorted soon and get started.

tcardy is it this week ur away?  ?

hugs to anyone i have missed 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess yer I am because I never take pills with out food is that good or bad?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten its good u are, as it helps them get int oyour system slower. hopefully ina few days that will pass as soon as they are in ur blood.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well thats ok then   ,I might attempt to do my work out later just not lift anything to heavy


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I think we all should have a break from dieting and exercise and just veg with a bar of chocolate or two! Just don't tell DH i suggested this!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie i agree hun, tonight i am having rump steak, chips and a nice cake with cream, no choc but cant do any harm lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree, not being funny but I see lots of very large lady's with bubbas so why do they eeven bother to check our waight   

I might have corn beef hash poched egg chips


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa you're making me hungry!  That's my favorite meal Yummy!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten that is nice too, u like the egg all runny. yum yum

cassie we only have it once in a while as the steaks are the extra matured special ones, £7 each lol normally make my own chips 3 times cooked, but i will use frozen tonight 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Quick question, I have scan tuesday to hopefully get go ahead with clomid, from this date, roughly how long including 2ww will it take for result? assuming everything is well and goes to plan?

Thanks 

Shelley (from romford,Essex)


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello shelly from romford essex

are u having iui, if so it shoud run same as ur own normal cycle.

lisa from barking


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

iui? sorry, rubbish at this. 

your from barking? so not far then. i used to live in barking


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten,do you think ill have to have bloods and aqua scan done then? wot is aqua scan? y do i need the £40 wot is this for? sorry for all the questions      i hope you start to feel better soon,i go dizzy all the time but the hospital couldnt find anything wrong   they just give me a jab when it gets bad..lol.x

jess4ever hi hun thanks for that,i hope so to,hope your ok enjoy your rump steak,i dont like steak i used to be a veggie but now just eay chicken and pork chops   mind you the cream cake sounds lovely.xx

cassie,i hope you start to feel better hun soon and i agree with  carnt remember who said it now    but i aagree you should see about more funding.xx

atm i had an e-mail from leona because i keep sending her them   and she said doctor will probley be looking at my notes tommrow now   i jus wanted my first appointmant before i went on holiday so i get time to prepare and get used to the idea of ivf as i worry bout ohss as i have pco's.xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

shelly what tx r u having

yeah i am in barking, was in romford today tho 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am actully hungry now   

Hello Shelly from romford   I am brentwood so howdy


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

im cu from grays


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u guys all this talk of food is makin me belly rumble    

hope ur allhavin good days, ive just been out for  walk wiv  me doggies which was really lovely   
but im ok i just really want to start my fet like now. but i have to b patient i no xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry clom  the Aqua is like an internal wash ( it hurts a bit   ), the £40 is for your drugs so you could get them on the day or at a later date , just carry it with you


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten i dont like the sound of that..i can get dh to do an aqua scan in the bath.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the worst heart burn ever ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

   Clom I wish it was that easy but he would have to inflate a balloon up there as well thats the bit that hurts ask that poor nurse with my fingernails still in her hand


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey all from Brentwood, Barking and Grays.

I moved to Grays from Barking then Romford from Grays  Everyone really local then. 

Im so rubbish at what TX's are available and all i know is currently day 6 of buserelin then having scan Tuesday to start hopefully gonal....

Anyone else taking buserelin.... sometimes it really stings and other times i cant feel a thing, worry that  hadnt done it right. Also have a nice bruise on my tummy lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not this time but I did last time and yes it does sting some times ouch   , I am on pills this time thank goodness I get away with not a lot of jabbing


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten,ouch..it might not hurt me as much tho because ive already had 2 kids ...well hopeing not if i have to have it.x

shelly,ive only been in grays a year i had a break from tx but am now ready to go..well after the holiday.them jabs do sting a little i used to just move over to the other side.x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello shelly ok ur having ivf then. good luck with ur scan on tuesday.

next time i meet laura u will have to come and meet us,also w are having an essex meet upon the 25th of september at lakeside.

lisa
xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

jess4ever,id like to meet aswell,i live 4mins from there.lol.x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh yer your probably right I hope its ok for you   

I am so looking forward to it worried you wont like me   , I no Cassie did


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

cool... how old is everyone? 

anyone else due to go barts on tuesday?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am 29+1    and no I am up there the following monday


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Not much to say today - just managed to catch up with reading - you don't half chat!  LOL     - just went to post and there's already been another 21 replies!!!

Cassie - glad your acupuncture went well.  you're still allowed to feel rubbish though, so don't beat yourself up for that.  we had to see the counsellor as part of the HFEA requirements.  It was a bit annoying as we'd already seen one for our previous treatment so there was nothing she was going to tell us we didn't already know.  She was sweet enough but didn't really seem to know what to say to us.  I guess we had all the answers and didn't need to be there.  I'm sure for someone who genuinely needs to talk she'd be great.  Definitely give them a call and I'm sure just having someone who understands your feelings will help.   

GG & Lorny - good luck for EC tomorrow.  I have my scan booked for 10.20 so will look out for you.  I'll probably be late looking all puffed out having just run all the way from my office as my boss is bound to need some printing or something doing just as I'm about to go!  

jesse - the rump steak and chips sounds lovely!  Just heard my mum's got us lamb chops for dinner to go with the potatoes from the garden, so it'll be nice to have something cooked for me when I get in tonight - will feel very spoilt!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone - difficult keeping up!

Hope it's going well for you and the PMA is staying up!  

PS I'm from East Kent so a bit of an odd one out.  Work round the corner from Barts though so made sense to go there.


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

your very yound too.... i was by far the youngest at mmy induction day. im 26!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten ha ha ha 29+1 yep thats the same as me.x

shelly,im 29+1 aswell and i have 2 kids already i have a daughter whos 13 and a son whos 8 and have been trying to get pregnant for about 5 years now but i found out i now have pco's which is probley due to poor diet .x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi TQ   

Shelly why thank you    

Clom yay were twins   , my little ones would have bee the simler age to yours


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten...arr bless ya,i really hope this is the one for you.x


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

I had endo, pco's and both tubes blocked so they decided to clip (sterilise) both tubes as they were causing too much pain. so this is why i have to have ivf. I have had the most painful periods since age of 13 and they diagnosed me with endo at 17/18 . all they offered me at the time was hysterectomy lol

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What thats silly to offer that at that age   

Clom thanks hon   

Ok I copied this as I liked it   

Mayonnaise Jar & Two Beers... 

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the 2 Beers. 
A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him. 

When the class began, he wordlessly picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. 

He then asked the students if the jar was full. 

They agreed that it was.. 

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. 

The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. 

He then asked the students again if the jar was full. 

They agreed it was. 

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. 

Of course, the sand filled up everything else. 

He asked once more if the jar was full. 

The students responded with a unanimous 'yes.' 

The professor then produced two Beers from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar effectively filling the empty space between the sand. 

The students laughed.. 

'Now,' said the professor as the laughter subsided, 'I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. 


The golf balls are the important things---your family, your children, your health, your friends and your favorite passions---and if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. 

The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your house and your car.. 

The sand is everything else---the small stuff. 


'If you put the sand into the jar first,' he continued, 'there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. 

The same goes for life. 

If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff you will never have room for the things that are important to you.  

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness.  

Spend time with your family. 
  
Visit with grandparents. 

Take time to get medical checkups. 

Take your spouse out to dinner. 

There will always be time to clean the house

Take care of the golf balls first---the things that really matter. 

Set your priorities. 

The rest is just sand. 

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the Beer represented. 

The professor smiled and said, 'I'm glad you asked.' 

The Beer just shows you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of drinks with a friend

Almost the weekend :0)


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive heard that before somewhere, its lovely!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no it is isnt it   

I love all my ff big    to every one


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey shelly im 27 and from colchester i think i was the youngest when i had my info day 2 but i also look really young so that dont help (i think i look 15 lol) well it will b to myadvantage when im old hey


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you do look very young Stephy I still get asked ID


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

haha yerh def.... somtimes i get told i look older and other times i get told i look younger! 

Im getting really frustrated with waiting between appointments - just want it all to hurry up now!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah yes it is very frustraiting and I think it stresses you out more thats why I pester I was soposed to start June/ July but I have only just started


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

it is frustrating! I have started TX but its a mix of excitment, nerves and a whole of other emotions 

Its all exciting! 

how many cycles has everyone had?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had 6 clomid 3 iui and  1 icsi so far now on 2nd ICSI


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Aw Kitten - I LOVE that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats ok TQ


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

oh bless kitten, you have been through it!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant help havin a baby face lol and bein very very short dont help eigther


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes me to   

Shelly thanks


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I'm the youngest at 21 at heart!  

I've had 5 clomid 3 IUI and 3 ICSI and now I don't know where to go!  

They say all good things come in small packages. I'm short too!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you should write a letter and ask for more funding


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I'm seeing GP tomorrow morning re a number of issues which I can now have sorted and that will be one of the things I'll ask him to do! I feel for him as nearly every time I see him I end up in tears!   

Lets hope  he's in a very good mood and I get somewhere and that Lisa ( Jesse) does too!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

blimey ladies you've been busy today! Ive got 48 messages from FF!

Evening all, Fridat tomoz, yayyyyyyy!!!!

Anyone going V festival this weekend?

Shelley im up next Tuesday for FET  what you up for and what time? x


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

star whats FET? Sorry again, i dont know all the jargan....

im there for scan to hopefully start gonal... my appointment is at 9.10am, early appointment for me during rush hour!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Tis Frozen Embryo Transfer hun, ah im there at 11 so will miss ya!

Are you having IVF ?


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

aww good luck with that!!

yes ivf!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool, hope all goes well for you tuesday then mate x


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

thnks 

let us know how you get on x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

God, you are a load of gas bags today aren't you!!! No-one been to work then!! 

*Hi to ShelleyLouise* - Welcome to the nutty board!!!

*Kitten* - Read your post about the meet at Lakeside and I am sure we will all like each other - but especially like you!!!xx

*Lisa / Jesse* - I am ok thanks for asking. Jabs okay but headaches back with a vegenance today. Am off now until Tuesday so will aim to get some rest inbetween running about doing jobs!!! How are you? Things seemes to have moved very quick with the embryo purchase.

*GG* - Try not to worry too much. 2 is still a good result and as everyone has said you only need one to work. I had 21 eggs collected with my first IVF and zero fertilisation - you can imagine my little sad face when I got that call!! Anything will be a bonus for me this time round!!! Try and chillax as all the groovy kids say these days!! (showing my age!!)

*Star* - I got lost with all the chats. When is your ET? Next Tuesday?

*Stephy* - When do you start or are you still waitng to hear?

Sorry if you have both said this already - I just can't recall / find it in amongst all the zillions of posts!!!

*Cassie* -I think you should give yourself a couple of days (if you can) and if you still feel crap call them. I used counsellors before (after IUI somewhere else) and by the time I got to see them I felt better and a bit silly. However, I have used counselling before when I also needed it another time and it was excellent. Do what feels right for you, but I would suggest you have nothing to lose by calling. If you are still quite upset / teary face-to-face( rather than over the phone) will be better. You ring them direct (don't go through the nurses as counsellor said it takes longer for them to get in touch with you that way!). Let me know if you want the number.

*Lins* - Hope you are okay. I have also had breakthrough bleediing this time and I didn't with first tx. I don't think it is unusual but I am going to mention it at me next appointment so they have a note of it

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I missed some personals, just reading all the posts gave me brain ache in my current condition!

*AFM*: Another humdinger of a headache again today. Jabs going okay (no more incidents with air!!) - just feel like ****e all the time!! Going to lie down and watch goggle box as I feel like a space cadet. Will catch up with you later / possibly tomorrow 

Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi lisa im just waitin for my appointment  on the 7th sept i really cant wait as i just want to start now.

evening everyone xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG! You guys have managed 7 pages since I last posted this morning! *lol*

*jesse4ever* - I see what you mean about the blood type. But I would still say don't worry about it. I know you've turned it down now but if the other one doesn't work out and you need to look again, I would say not to worry about the blood group. I hope it all goes well for you x

*Kitten 80* - I hope the dizziness passes for you. 

*lins* - I'm not sure about the bleeding tbh. It night be worth emailing the fertility nurses just to check with them.

*miley* - That's lovely to consider donating your embryos. I have a friend who did that. She had two kids via IVF and then donated the rest of her embies. I think it's a wonderful thing to do.

*Gregorys Girl* - That's fab. Good luck for et tomorrow! On our first cycle, we had 19 eggs but only 2 fertilised. We were a bit gutted but they transferred both embies on Day 2 and we fell pregnant! Unfortunately it wasn't to be and we had an early m/c, but the consultant said the embies were really good quality and the m/c was nothing to do with that. For our next cycle, we did ICSI which gave us 4 embies - 2 we used last time and the other two we froze and used on this cycle. I'm sure your embies will be fab tomorrow. If they pulled through when all the others didn't, then they must be real good fighters!

*Cassie 76* - Glad to hear the acupuncture went well. I've always wanted to try it! Re the counsellers, there are two at Barts. One called Josephine and the other I can't remember the name of! I had to have counselling with Josephine before they would do our treatment, and tbh I didn't like her much. She was quite cold and difficult to talk to. Then we had group counselling with the other counseller and she was much nicer! It's definitely worth a try if you're feeling down. Sometimes it's nice just to talk and have someone listen.

*Lorny* - Good luck for et tomorrow (unless you go to Blast!)

*clomid user* - I hope you get your appointment soon. I don't think everyone has to have an aqua scan. Depends on your circumstances. I've never had one and am very glad! *lol* You will need a bit of money at your first appointment to pay for your drugs.

*Shelleylouise73 *- If your baseline scan is Tuesday, you'll then spend about a week stimming on the Gonal-F and will have 2 or 3 scans to check on things, then egg collection will happen, then 3-5 days later you'll have transfer. So from Tuesday, you're probably looking at around 2 weeks (approx) to transfer, then another 2 weeks till testing!

*TQ* - Whereabouts in Kent are you? I'm on the Isle of Sheppey.

*Lisa16 *- I hope your headache goes away soon and stays away!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Mandy - how are you doing?x

Not too long now Stephy.xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi all, bit of a me post no personals sorry

went for scan today, my ovary is very swollen from treatment so they could not see too clearly, the sonographer did not want to push at me because of this, a sac was seen with possible 2nd next to it but because of swelling she could not get a clear view so no sign of anything in sac/s so n heartbeat seen.  We have to go back in 1 weeks time to see if any change and if anything there or not.  PMA taken a nosedive had really thought we would see heartbeat today, they did say it just may be too early   

Mel


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks for the info ladies re the counselling i'll see how I go.  

Sweetie This must be a very anxious time for you but if the cyst was in the way then next week it should have gone down and then they'll hopefully see better and give you the good news of having one or two perfect heartbeats.  I'll have a word with him upstairs  for you.  

Lots of          for you both.  

Love n  to everyone Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweetie, 

Thats what happened to my Friends Mark and Vicki.  They are now 22 weeks along and expecting a lovely little boy! (Mark if you are reading this sorry to spill your news, just thought that it would help sweetie PMA).  It will be fine, the fact the sac is there is a good sign for now, all will be clear next week!!!! Keep up the PMA and it will be fine i'm sure!

Take care hunni. 

XxX


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Mandy / Lisa16 - thanks for your support.  Its really helped me get things in perspective and i'm trying not to worry about it.  Keeping everything crossed that our wee embies survive another day      

Lorny - thanks for PMA.  I'm hoping it goes well for us both too    I've got mine at 11.20 so may see you or just miss you.  We're getting a call tomorrow am too (to hear how they've survived the evening).  Hopefully it will be good news and will give my pma a well needed boost.  Good luck for your call tomorrow am, you can make your decision then, but hey if it goes to blasts then surely that's a really great thing    Either way I hope ET goes well, for both of us  

Cassie - hope you're okay lovely.  Take your time and if you need to talk to someone then I think you should use the counseling service at Barts.  Its what its there for.  Glad you enjoyed acupuncture.  

Thanks everyone else for kind words and support today.  It means a lot    I'm off to bed now and will chat again with you all tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweetie - sorry I didn't read through the posts before I sent mine and felt really bad I hadn't sent you a message.  I'm really sorry that the scan didn't go to plan, but I hope you've taken comfort from Laura's message to you.  It is still early days and you've got every chance that there is a heartbeat, the sac is a v. good sign.  I know it will be an anxious week but stay strong and remember we're all here for you.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

GG and Lorny good luck with your phone calls tomorrow and i hope  you get the news you both really want.       

Thanks for the advice GG.  

Sweetie for some reason i got it into my head  that you had a cyst i'm sorry if this caused you any distress but it was not meant like that.  I was meant to say when the swelling goes down you'll have a much clearer picture and hopefully  the look of a glorious heartbeat or 2.       

Love n  n  n  to all Cassie X


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks girls


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweetie - Try and stay positive. You will hopefully have some answers in another week.xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI mel,
with twins they can develope at a slower rate sometimes a HB is not seen untill 7 to 8 weeks, so next week hould reviel all. hope its better news next week.

GG good luck for ET today yo will be PUPO 

Mandy mant thx for the advice hun, we turned them down so it dont matter now but at least  i know for sure what my blood group is. like u said i dont know my parents blood group. and i think if u have photo,s of when they are born they owuldnt normally question where they are from.

lorny good luck for ET today   u get t blasto.

lisa16, i know headache aint nice but if this works it will all be well worth it.  

miley very nice idea hun, they will help a couple to have a wonderful gift.

kitten hows the light headness today

star how r u hunny, not long now 

cassie how r u feeling? what time u seeing ur gp?

 to everyone else hope all is ok with everyone.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning ladies, 

As hard as it sounds, try to stay positive Sweetie, you need to be sending good positive vibes to your embies.  I've been there so I know how hard that scan is but try to stay with it and lets hope you see lots lots more at the next scan. 

Star x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning all

gg good luck today

sweetie try to stay positive it is still early in normal pregnancies you wouldn't be having scans yet so try to keep pma xxx

firebolt any news

jesse will you go to other clinic now

jingle I've got a couple of friends who teach at seevic I used to teach at Thurrock and Basildon college but now at king edmunds

laura20012000 miley lorny clomid kitten cassie tcarcy and everyone else hope all ok apolgies if I've missed anyone brain is not retaining info at moment

afm drinking lots of water and also daily
glass of pineapple juice eating brazil nuts and keeping hot water bottle
on tummy plus having pregnancy vitamins any other suggestions gratefully recieved

lots of love 

Lindsey xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Star and lisa hugs to you both xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hugs back at ya Lins, hope you're ok xx

Good luck tomorrow GG x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlies i have to say i luv u guys and i really wouldnt no what i would do wiv out u lot   u r all such a great support xx

hope everyone is ok xx

sweetie i reallyy hope and    u get the great news u hope for next week hun     xx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks to everyone for your  , got call this morning to say that 6 of the 9 still doing well  & divided etc so ET now going to be Sunday!

-x-
   to everyone


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

really fab news lorny u will have ur embie/s snuggling bac wiv u soon x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats great news Lorny 

Steph we love you too!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks star    xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Great news lorny x x x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Great news Lorny   

Sweete everyhing will be fine just enjoy being pg and just think when that cist go's down your bubba will actully look like a bubba by then   

Cassie you ok hon 

Everyone ok


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lorny good news hun, hopefully 1 back and 6 for the freezer. good luck for sunday.

Lins well doen on keeping it all going, remember once u ahve had ET no hot water bottle dont want to cook them embies. i will wait and see who gets a proper match first but as my blood grop is O+ i can have any blood group a + would be better because no anti D jab needed.

star u ahve to keep that PMA going ur frosties will be fine hun. only a few days to go.

kitten, cassie, tcardy, miley, Mandy, stephy, GG, Kirsty, laura, jinglebell, mel, twang,lisa16, and anyone i have missed   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

IM trying Jess, its just so hard! Not long now indeed


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten hows u today? hows the pill popping going

Star i know it must be hard, but barts are good at thawing embies. they only freeze really good ones. what day r u going sunday??

ladies have u read or hear on the news about  a man found guilty of having child porn on his pc in southend rough age is around 34 to 36??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Great news lorny!    

Lins - has your HT retired this year?  I know Amanda Jones in Science.  She always says the kids are mentalists!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am ok Jes a bit hormoaneal   , DH peed me off earlier   

We had a peadafile living in the block next to us he had kids of his own as well


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jess - I am in next tuesday hun x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi jingle 

Yes ht retired don't know what new one be like.

Can you believe it dss stayed at his mums for a few
days that fine except I haven't been able to get hold
of him since Monday finally got him today turns out she took him
camping didn't ask us first if that ok when I phoned h today she never asked how her daughter was or to speak to her.
Some people don't deserve to have children

rant over

Lindsey xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally agree lins


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

I'm officially pupo! Woo hoo.  Was quite anxious all eve and this morn wondering if our embies survived and divided, and they both Have! Yay!! I'm now v excited and back full of PMA. We had one 4 cell grade 1 and one 5 cell 'almost' grade 1. I also had acu pre-transfer and post transfer so I'm feeling nice and chilled. Now onto the dreaded 2ww. Just going to relax this wknd. Thanks again to all for all your support and words of encouragement. You've been fab. 

Lorny - wow that's great news. I thought you must have gone to blasts as we got a phonecall asking if we could come in earlier as they'd had cancellations. I really am v excited for you. My ET went v smoothly so nothing for you to worry about. Good luck with it xx

I'm on my phone so no fun characters or too many personals. Thinking of you all. Few more personals next time x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG that is great hun, well done on them 2 great embies, and 4 and 5 cells is what u wanted. now rest up and let them settle in.

lisaxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats GG - i'll be right with you Tuesday in the 2ww!  

Much love xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG congrats hon


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies - thought I would get in quick and post something before I coome back later and find another 21 pages of posts from you chatter boxes!!!!

Lins -  right back at yer!!!!

GG - Congrats - let the insanity of the 2ww begin!!! What are your plans?

Lorny - Good news for you. Hope Sunday goes well.xx

Jesse/Lisa - Thanks. Can suffer any pain as long as I get a good result from tx!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well?xxxx 

*AFM*: Have day's leave today and it has really helped keep the headaches at bay!! Been up the gym (and took it easy!) and done a couple of jobs but generally relaxed this pm (couldn't be bothered with house work!!). Going to the gym helps me feel a bit better so looking forward to nice chilled weekend now and back up at Barts Monday for scan / bloods.

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes a work out is a good idea get the endofins pumping


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Afternoon ladies 

My last injection on saturday then I start the lovely gel! yummy!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh bet your well excited to be having the gel again    , whoo hoo for fet


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks huni! cant believe how close its getting! argh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

close I no at the end of next week I will be stimming


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks girls. Just woke up from a sleep to find your lovely messages. 

Star - looking forward to you joining me. 

Tatti - how's your first week been as a 2ww-er hun? 

Lisa16 - don't have much planned. Got Mad Men series1&2 and Dexter (because of the girls recommendations on here). Plenty sleep and then in a few days maybe some lunches, exhibitions nothing too strenuous.  Hope your scan goes well and glad your day off has helped banish those headaches.

Sweetie- how are you today lovely. Been thinking about you lots. Hope you're managing to stay calm through this anxious time. I'm sure you've got two picknmixes snuggled in just fine. Praying the week flies by for ya x 

Kitten - how's pill popping and the pain you had?

Mandy - how's your 2ww going?? 

Lins - hope things have settled down at home. Your dp's ex sounds very frustrating and hard work. Hope you're managing to stay relaxed.

Lisa(Jesse) - how's you lovely? Sounds like you've got some plans in progress. Hope that's all going well for you. 

Cassie - how's you today? I hope you're okay. Lots of hugs as always. 

Big hugs to jingle, stephy, laura, miley, lorny, jools, twang, kirsty, clomid, tq, claire, tcardy ... ahh who have I missed? There's just so many of us now. Anyway big hugs to you all. Still on my phone so you'll have to put up with xxxx just now.


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

GG - that's great news!!  we can both be driven crazy by the 2ww shortly, lol

I'm sooooo stressed today had every idiot on the phone at work shouting at me, grrr! Then again it maybe my hormones but I doubt it! 

Trouble is I was all set & ready to go this morning & then it changed last minute but I guess it's for the best...

-x-


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, so much has happened since I was last on here.... I can't keep up!

GG - congrats on being Pupo, welcome to the 2ww. Stay   

Best of luck for those having ET over the next few days, sorry I think that was Lorny and Star   

Sweetie - really hope your next scan shows the lovely heartbeats, stay strong   

Mandy - how's the 2ww going for you?

Hi to everyone else, Kitten, Cassie, Lisa, Lins, Miley, Lisa16, Shelly, Stephy, Jingle and the rest of the Barts ladies, sorry so many to remember now, and I haven't written anything down whilst reading through this time.

AFM my first week in the 2ww nearly up. Been fine so far, trying to keep myself busy as well as trying to stay calm and relaxed. DH is away at V this weekend, so gonna be a bit harder without him. But I've got the whole of my kitchen to put back together, as it's just been decorated, so I've plenty to be getting on with. Not really sure there's anything I should be doing on 2ww, other than trying to remain    and relaxed (really paranoid about my womb contracting and not accepting my little embies - something my accupunture man kept going on about) anyhoo.....deep breathing is what he suggested   

Hope you 've all enjoyed the sunny day

Tatti....x


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hello lovely ladies theres so much going on i cant kp up!! lol

firebolt.. i would love to help someone on here if i can as know how we are all feeling and getting to know people and their situations and it would make it all that more special.

cassie hope you are ok  

i must be the oldest after reading all your ages im 37!!!!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

miley i am 39 hun so ur not the oldest.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

lisa im not far behind as 38 in few wks!! lol

gg  great news hope you feeling ok, take it easy 

tatti, fingers tightly crossed for you cant believe its a wk already tho prob going slower for you, take it easy

lins  hope you ok hun

sweetie  for you but agree with others sac is gd news,  

mandy  how are you feeling?

kitten/star/tcardy/stephy/clomid/ laura hope you are all well.

shelley.. i also have endo, pcos and both tubes blocked!!!

if ive missed any one im soo sorry so heres lots of     for you

afm  ive been feeling rough so have tried to catch up tonight so really sorry if missed anything,
got another scan on monday tho tonight my hands feel swollen and so not sure if thats the gonal f so will keep an eye on it.
hopefully follies will have grown up they may give ec date nx wk   

lots of love to all and hope we can defo meet up  dawnxxxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

jesse (lisa) sorry missed you off!!! hope you ok huni and re egg donation its you that got me and dh talking about it and wanted to help.

  dawnxxx


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Quick question:  was told to do trigger shot at scan today and given prescription and thought it was so I could trigger today for IUI tomorrow.  But then they called to say to trigger Sunday for IUI Monday which seems a bit pointless.  But they said I should OPK test in the morning and if positive present there for 9am.  But this means testing at 6am to be on the 7am train which is surely too early?  What time do you normally test if you do them?
And also where do you get trigger shots cos nowhere seems to have them - have had to order it so hoping it will come in time but wonder what I should have done if they expected me to do it today.

Sorry no personals, but pretty stressed about it all now having left there this morning thinking all was good.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Miley hun, i think when u ahve completed ur family it would be the most wonderful thing in the world to give someone the giift of a child. if i could do it i would, sadly when i could have i was ill and unable to do it, time goes past so fast.   

TQ sorry i cant answer ur quesion about iui and trigger shot but u can get them from there chemist at barts hun, sounds like they are messing u about a little, hope u get that eggis 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all I am at work on my own 

Hope your all ok

I am in a very very very Grumpy mood why I don't no but I am and I even cried at filis and vern Cartoon this morning it wasn't even that sad , there pet ( which is a spy







) went away and they thought they had lost him so sang a song to get him back and I cried









TQ I don't no hon seems a bit strange sorry hope you sort it out


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies

Kitten   its the drugs hun, really messes with you body, the joys of hormones  no plans for today

How is everyone today anyone upto anything good today?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have plans to go shopping after work to get my mum a present and then a buffet dinner round mums


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

BBQ at my mum's.  My sister and I are planning on getting mega drunk to get through it.    

How are you Lisa and kitten?

J x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten sounds good 

Jinglebell, i am ok hun, hows u, looking forwrd to your FU?? i have a feeling they will move u to ivf no more IUI.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Gingle have a lovely time    have a drink for me


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Well I'm feeling very   as just got my surge as expected so pretty much all over for me this month.  So so so angry they didn't listen to me and let me trigger yesterday so I could go in today.  Only hope they don't add insult to injury and charge us for the abandoned cycle anyway - anyone know how this works?  Still BBT charting so keeping everything crossed now that my thermal shift hasn't happened by Monday am so we still have a chance, but think it's unlikely now as I know ovulation usually happens around 24-36 hours post positive OPK and Monday am is nearer 40+ hours.

I know they're the experts but I know my body better than them so feel furious that they've wasted another month for us.  I really cannot understand their logic.

I have a 26-28 day cycle.  At my scan on CD 14 yesterday my lining was 9.9 and follie was 20, so everything was perfect for a trigger.  The only reason to trigger in my book in these circumstances is to time it not to clash with them being closed on a Sunday, hence asking to do it yesterday.  So why make me trigger on a Sunday when they're open Monday anyway? 

Sorry for the me post again but I'm so gutted.  At 11am yesterday morning I was expecting to be sat here now PUPO.  Now I've got to wait another month to even try.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

TQ dont they do ET and basting on sundays  i am sure lorny has ET tomorrow?

 i hope its not wasted

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

TQ - I'm not sure how your tx works but I do think they will be around tomorrow if that helps. Try emailing Leona and any other contacts you have. Mark it 'urgent pls read this wknd' or something. I've had an email from leona before on a sat. Also try calling the hospital switchboard and asking to be put through to someone in fertility urgently. I really hope it works out for you


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies - I'm back!
Got back from hols this morning and now have jet lag, but fighting through it.  
Um, there seems to be about 70 pages of posts since I've been away, so is it rude to ask for a quick update from everyone?
AFM - schedule is ready to be collected and by my reckoning I'll be starting icsi on 8th Sept!!!  Have to let them know when hubby and I are going up there next week (dh has to check work schedule on Monday to see when we can get up there).
So, not long now....
Hope everyone's ok.  Apologies for not wading through all the posts, but just too many...
Love Claire xx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

tq  lorny (my sister) def has ec tomorrow at 9.30 so there is defo people there i would ring and ring till you get thru huni, gd luck

hope everyone feeling ok today, have a good wknd  to everyon  dawnxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Miley EC dont u mean ET?

Claire, welcome back hun, how was ur hols, and eeeeeeeek ur starting within a few weeks, i cant believe u have been away fro 3 weeks already, just goes to show my bfn was over 3 weeks now

i will try and fill u in but not that good at this always froget ppl.

kitten on pills starts stimming in just over a week.
cassie sadly got bfn   
GG and tatti are both Pupo
lorny and miley are sister, lorny has ET tomorrow, miley is stimming
lins started stimming last week
mandy is pupo
star has FET tuesday
lisa16 is stimming
kirsty is waitng for scan and then review
TQ is being lucked about she is due to be basted
tcardy is here she is off on hols ona week 
laura is waiting for protocal

sorry if i missed u off, i knwo i missed someone   

lisa
xxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

jesse yes et  not ec sorry im going mad 

did everyone else feel so ruff with stimming feel so bloated, tired, FAT and like a pin cushion! lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

evenin guys how r u all?

i really loved xfacter    it always makes me giggle 

i no im a pain in the neck but i still havent had any sign that af is gonna show, so do i count from when i had the ercp or do i count from after the misscarrage bleed?? and when do u fink i should tell barts that i havent had af yet? or should i just wait for my fu to tell them?? 
do any of u know how many af's they like u to have b4 a fet or can u do it on the next af??

sorry for all the questions guys xx    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening

Claire welcome back hon 

Jess well done in remembering all of us


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten i am sure i have forgot a few, one is jinglebell opps sorry hun.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Hon   

I think I may have burped up my tablet   , I stuffed my self at mums and burped up sick sorry TMI


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies 

Lisa (Jesse) - thanks so much for the update on everyone!  My hol was great, but the jet lag is getting to me. Didn't go to bed until 2:30am and have only just got up!  Can you remind me what the schedule is usually like?  I'm on LP and start my Burselin on CD21.  How long do I dr for and when is the scan likely to be and assuming I dr ok how long on stims and roughly when do they scan?  I know this changes (I usually have to stim for longer as I'm an old bird!)  I'm just trying to work out if I'll still be able to go away for the weekend on 28th Sept to N.Ireland.

Cassie - I'm so very sorry honey that it didn't work - GGrrrr - I get so flippin frustrated that people have to have such disappointment!!!!  so      to you.

GG, Tatti and Mandy - congrats on being Pupo and hoping we get 3 bfps on here very soon, when are you all testing?

Lorny - good luck for et today   

For all of you on tx right now.... good luck

and hi and big hugs to everyone in limbo   

Is anyone due to start their cycle on or around 8th Sept?  I start dr then.

Love Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Claire, when is ur cd21 what date,  there scans are on a tuesday, so it will be the tuesday follow dr for 14 days. if u let e nkwo ii will work it out for you 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi hon

Well CD1 was 18th Aug, so I reckon CD21 is 8th Sept?


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Lisa, when your fu?  Any ideas on what you're gonna do?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

stephyandmatt said:


> evenin guys how r u all?
> 
> i really loved xfacter  it always makes me giggle
> 
> ...


Hey hun, Normally you would count it from the day of your ERPC. You had your ERPC on the 5th of July thats 7 weeks tomorrow. Which is quite normal. DO you know if you ovulated since your ERPC, if you havent then it could explain why you havent had any sign of AF arriving.

I would wait for your follow up to tell Barts that you havent had AF, you may find that AF will arrive before hand. They will probably check you are not pregnant first, then maybe give you a course of pills that can bring on AF. After my ERPC once I had a normal AF after the MC bleed I was able to do a fresh cycle. I was at the Lister and it was private so they may make you wait for your FET. They could tell you to wait 3 AF's before starting any drugs.

I know how frustrating it is to want to start asap, and I am sure it wont be long before you do. Maybe go to your GP if you are that worried about not having AF.

Take care Natalie xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Claire,

my fu is tuesday, i have asked pct for extra funding, so waiting on that but also looking at embryo adoption is czech republic. got offered 3 blastos few days ago but turned them down. i can go to a different clinic and have 4, there 600 euro more flights are dearer but i can have 4 better matched embies. so seeing what clinic give me  agood match.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Oh wow, seems like there is a plan on the horizon for you one way or another - well done   
I've just emailed Leona asking if I can go up Thursday pm to collect schedule, drugs, have needle teach etc.  Have also asked for a letter about taking meds on the plane (hoping that I'll still be able to go away that weekend).

What time's ur fu Tues?
Love C xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

skybreeze thank u sooo much u really r very helpfull    
im really not sure if i have ovulated as im not sure i do myself. and my af's r normally all over the place ( i could have a 28 day cycle to then have a 40 and the 33 and so on). so wiv al this it really dont help me    lol

wot can i say im one very awkward moo moo hehe   

but ur right i will wait for my fu and tell them then if i havent seen her by then that is.

anyways i hope ur all well and had fab wkends xx  me and dp have had a total spring clean its been fab but were very tired now and cant wait for bedtime


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Claire

i am at barts on 7.30 tuesday as they open late then. i srt of have aplan now just need for it all to fall into place.

good luck with the needle teach it so basic lol.

lisa
xx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Good luck with that hon.  So if my CD21 is 8th Sept, is it 2 weeks later they do the dr scan?  How long on stims before 1st scan?

Sorry, so many questions.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Claire,

ur cd21 is on the 8th, they make u dr for 20 days but u might have baseline  scan on the 21th. ur first scan will be  29 and 1st which ec on the 4th and ET on the 7th of october.
or if they make u dr longer then u will have baseline on the28th, first scan on the 6 and 8th with EC on the  11 and ET on the 14th.
that is if u respond well

i think they will do the second option as they want u downregging for 14 and more days.

lisa
xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

I hope  the ladies on their 2ww aren't going too insane  and are being waited on hand and foot!   

I hope  that those of you who have been on holiday enjoyed yourselves and are nicely relaxed.  

Hi and  to everyone else where ever you maybe in tx or not.  

I'm shattered as have had a few days with lots of walking! My weight is still going up and it should be on it's way down!  Still having bad days as you'd expect  but am still here for you all no matter what.  

Love n  to you all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Lorny how did u go yesterday with ET??

TQ any news with you hun??

is anyone having EC today?

lisa16 good luck with ur scan today.

cassie once u have ur first af or a plan of where u go u will find it will help, i knwo when i was looking at EA it sure helped me as its something i can afford and achieve and having 3 or 4 balsto back will give me a much better chance of a bf then having 2 poor quality own eggs back. not saying if we had the chance i woldnt try again. but i am fed up seeing - tests. i could go india and have upti 8 back lol but i dont want 8 babies at once one or 2 is nice    see if u can work a plan out so u have something to concentrate on 

Kitten how r u today, when u start stimming, or have a scan

miley, lins how is stimming going?

tatti and GG how is 2ww, tatti when u test hun??

laura did u listen tot he cd yet

stephy, jingle, twang, tcardy, claire and kirsty and anyone else i forgot hello and   

AFM well fu is tomorrow, looking forward to it but more then likey will walk away in tears as i will walk away from barts with no baby and 3 failed cycles, never to return there again.

diet has started i have put in 5kg since last cycle, as i didnt get down to what i wanted before the last one i have 2kg more to lose, this is target for myself no hospitals or nothing so if i slip u need to tell me off 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

morning ladies x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh star sory i forgot you, how i did that i dont know.

how r u today? 1 day to go and u wil have ur snow babies home safe and sound   

lisaxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I know how rude! lol! only joking!

I am very very nervous today, feel sick to my stomach! not long to go now though! 

What time you at barts? x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star i know i am so sorry  wont happen again   

i am there late, 7.30 uw ill be long gone lol. i dont mind going late as no one is there, i just have to watch there i park my car local as carparks close at 10 lol, last time i was up there late i just made it back lol.

it must be hard more worring then normal ET as u have to thaw them first, barts only thaw good ones, so should be all ok 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin star    when will they b de frosting ur frosties    (2night or 2morrow) i cant believe u will b pupo 2morrow hun wiv ur little beans on board    ur way hun xx


hey everyone else xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245200.new#new


----------

